# Uncle Jimbo 4



## Jedisonic (15. Juli 2011)

Moin zusammen!

Habe heute am vorletzten Tag die 10% Aktion von Rose genutzt und mir ein modifiziertes Uncle Jimbo 4 geordert.
Hier der Link zu der Konfiguration:

http://www.roseversand.de/mybike/detail_bike/id:64877


----------



## LANDOs (15. Juli 2011)

Hi

mein Freund ist drauf und dran das selbe Rad zu bestellen.....

*Gibt es denn auf die aktuellen Angebote auch noch 10 % zusätzlich und wo steht das?

Gruß
 *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jedisonic (16. Juli 2011)

Dann muss er sich schnell entscheiden, die Aktion läuft nur noch heute!.... Auf der Startseite vom Rose Versand wird weiter unten in einem Fenster für die Aktion geworben.


----------



## Montanez (16. Juli 2011)

Habe gestern ebenfalls ein modifiziertes 4er bestellt.aber da is doch viel mehr rabatt drauf! Von 2550 auf 1950!


----------



## San_Jager (16. Juli 2011)

Wie lange müsst ihr warten auf euer Bike???


----------



## Montanez (16. Juli 2011)

Auf der Homepage steht 6 Wochen.
Also geh ich mal davon aus solange ich nichts anderes höre.
Die Rabattangaben sind wirklich widersprüchlich. Auf dem Banner auf der HP steht 10%, per mail wurden mir mehrfach 15% den Endpreis der konfigurierten bicolor Version zugesichert und seit vorgestern Abend sind die Rabatte eben nochmal in die Höhe geschnellt auf ~23,5%


----------



## Hawwegugger (19. Juli 2011)

Und ich habe gerade das Jimbo storniert, weil Rose plötzlich 450.- mehr haben wollte wie auf der Homepage ausgezeichnet war.
Angeblich ein Fehler bei der Preisangabe.

Hat eine etwas fahlen Begeschmack !


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

welchen Durchmesser hat das Sitzrohr beim Jimbo?
Hab mir heut das 4er bestellt und ne Joplin hier liegen.
Hab nur leider vergessen zu fragen.

Danke und Gruß,

Micha


----------



## Hawwegugger (19. Juli 2011)

31,6


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (19. Juli 2011)

Denn passt 

Besten Dank

Micha


----------



## Montanez (19. Juli 2011)

In der Tat ist auch mein Preis angepasst worden auf die nur 10% Rabatt. Angeblich EDV Fehler. 15% auf den konfigurierten Endpreis mÃ¼ssten aber drin sein, die sind mir per mail mehrfach zugesichert worden. Sind dann aber immer noch 200â¬ mehr als vorher. Hab mich diesbezÃ¼glich mal an den Abteilungsleiter gewandt, mal sehn was mir angeboten wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## my2cents (19. Juli 2011)

Heute kam ne Mail mit folgendem Angebot:
Uncle Jimbo 4 mit The One Bremsen für 2166 Euro


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (19. Juli 2011)

Ob ich den Stein angestossen hab? Bekomme den 2012 RP23 eingebaut, da der 2011 ausverkauft ist. Liefertermin Dämpfer KW 32, KW 33 soll der Montagetermin sein. Ich rechne mit später weil wegen Dämpfer.

Na, bin nicht zwingend drauf angewiesen...

Micha


----------



## Montanez (19. Juli 2011)

my2cents schrieb:


> Heute kam ne Mail mit folgendem Angebot:
> Uncle Jimbo 4 mit The One Bremsen für 2166 Euro



hattest du auch während des preisfehlers bestellt oder warum?


----------



## Jedisonic (19. Juli 2011)

Habe heute auch meine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen. Voraussichtliche Fertigung bis 25.08. lautet die Ansage.
Allerdings variiert bei mir der Preis zwischen Eingangs- und Auftragsbestätigung auch mal eben um 212,29 . Dies gilt es erst nun einmal zu klären.


----------



## my2cents (19. Juli 2011)

Montanez schrieb:


> hattest du auch während des preisfehlers bestellt oder warum?



Also bei mir ist das ziemlich kompliziert 
Hab Mitte Juni nen YT Wicked bestellt.. da ist aber noch ungeweiss wann es fertig ist weil die Rahmenlieferung beim Zoll steckt 

Dann hab ich das Angebot von Rose gesehen und mir das Jimbo 2 und das Jimbo 4 bestellt weils kurz vor 12 war . 

Zu dem zeitpunkt hatte das Jimbo 4 nen Preis von 1949 Euro und das Jimbo 2 nen Preis von 1529 Euro

Wollte jetzt eigentlich das Jimbo 2 nehmen, weil die Talas 36 ja nicht so gut ansprechen soll wie die Lyrik.

Das Jimbo 2 krieg ich jetzt für 1699 Euro
Das YT Wicked kostet mich 1650 Euro mit versand

Weiß grad nicht was ich machen soll


----------



## Montanez (19. Juli 2011)

my2cents schrieb:


> Das Jimbo 2 krieg ich jetzt für 1699 Euro
> Das YT Wicked kostet mich 1650 Euro mit versand
> 
> Weiß grad nicht was ich machen soll


Ich würd das Jimbo nehmen. Es fährt sich einfach grandios!
Das sind dann übrigens genau die 15% von denen ich geredet hab. Hast du die bicolor version bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## my2cents (19. Juli 2011)

geht das Rose auch gut bergauf und eignet sich für lange touren?

Ja genau, bicolor und wollte dann die federgabel schwarz haben..


----------



## Montanez (19. Juli 2011)

Sollte kein Problem sein. Für lange Anstiege kannste ja die Plattform reinhauen dann wippt auch kaum noch was!


----------



## -MIK- (19. Juli 2011)

my2cents schrieb:


> geht das Rose auch gut bergauf und eignet sich für lange touren?



In meinem Fuhrpark ist das die Tourenwaffe. Berg auf geht das Ding super und Berg ab ist es ne Wucht, vor allem mit dem neuen DHX Air Dämpfer.


----------



## San_Jager (20. Juli 2011)

was haltet ihr von dieser Zusammenstellung???

http://www.roseversand.de/mybike/detail_bike/id:63787


----------



## -MIK- (20. Juli 2011)

Finde ich gut, nimm aber 3 Spacer, dann hast Du mehr Spielraum beim Finden der optimalen Cockpithöhe.


----------



## Montanez (23. Juli 2011)

also ich habe jetzt nach rÃ¼cksprache 15% auf den konfigurierten endpreis bekommen. das sind so ~400â¬. fertigstellung ca. 24.8.
ich bin gespannt.


----------



## TheOnos (23. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe auch wÃ¤hrend der Rabattaktion bestellt. Bei mir ist der Preis aber geblieben bei 1949â¬


----------



## Jedisonic (23. Juli 2011)

Bei mir verhält sich das genauso wie bei Montanez.


----------



## Montanez (23. Juli 2011)

TheOnos schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe auch während der Rabattaktion bestellt. Bei mir ist der Preis aber geblieben bei 1949



und das hast du schwarz auf weiß in ner auftragsbestätigung? kann doch nicht sein das beim einen so, beim anderen so gemacht wird. sind immerhin gut 200 flocken differenz beim 4er.


----------



## TheOnos (23. Juli 2011)

hattet ihr noch spezielle Konfigurationen? ich hab es als "standard-ausführung" genommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montanez (23. Juli 2011)

konfiguriert


----------



## Jedisonic (23. Juli 2011)

Konfiguriert:

http://www.roseversand.de/mybike/detail_bike/id:64877


----------



## TheOnos (23. Juli 2011)

Montanez schrieb:


> und das hast du schwarz auf weiß in ner auftragsbestätigung? kann doch nicht sein das beim einen so, beim anderen so gemacht wird. sind immerhin gut 200 flocken differenz beim 4er.



Ich hab die auftragsbestätigung bekommen per Mail und im Internet steht der Preis ebenfalls! Hab den Betrag auch schon überwiesen.


----------



## Montanez (23. Juli 2011)

krass, das geht ja ma garnicht, dass das bei uns anderen dann anders gehandhabt wird. nicht das ich es dir nicht gönnen würde, dann sollen sie es nur bei allen gleich machen. vielleicht ist es bei auch nur (noch?) nicht aufgefallen weil du nichts geändert hast und sich den auftrag noch keiner "von hand" angeguckt hat.

edit: in der normalen mail oder im pdf?


----------



## TheOnos (23. Juli 2011)

Find ich jetzt schon auch ziemlich krass... ich will nicht das ich da jetzt doch noch mehr zahlen muss....also bei mir steht überall der selbe preis. in der auftragsbestädigung die automatisch verschickt wurde, in der PDF und im Internet. 
und was hat es jetzt mit dem Ausverkauften RP23 auf sich?


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (23. Juli 2011)

Der 2011er RP23 ist wohl ausverkauft wurde mir im Biketown gesagt. Dafür wird dann ohne Aufpreis der 2012er verbaut. Diese sollen in KW32 kommen.


----------



## Jedisonic (23. Juli 2011)

Na den nehmen wir doch anstandslos!


----------



## TheOnos (23. Juli 2011)

Darüber will ich mich jetzt auch nicht beschweren =)


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (23. Juli 2011)

Aber wir sollten damit rechnen dass es zu Verspätungen kommt. Ich glaube kaum das die Dämpfer pünktlich kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheOnos (23. Juli 2011)

meinst du? 
mist, ich hab heute einen Käufer für mein altes Fahrrad gefunden...und das hätte genau gepasst: Eine Woche Prüfungen, eine Woche Urlaub und eine Woche ohne Fahrrad....


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (23. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe nicht, befürchte es insgeheim jedoch.


----------



## Montanez (23. Juli 2011)

Hmm...auf Verspätungen hab ich auch wenig Lust, auf den 2012er Dämpfer allerdings sehr. Find ich viel geiler das System jetzt als das alte. Eine richtige "harte" Plattform und 3 Lowspeed Druckstufeneinstellungen im offenen Zustand sagen mit SEEEHR zu. Hoffentlich ist wirklich kein alter mehr da


----------



## San_Jager (24. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe ich bekomme auch einen 2012er oder ist der schon jetzt ausverkauft?
Weil meines soll am 18.8 kommen.
Ich hab auch nur 10% Rabat bekommen.
Habe echt langsam das Gefühl als ob bei denen auf der Webseite da was falsch läuft da bei mir im Internet bei den Bestellungen ein anderer preis steht als auf der Rechnung und der Startseite..


----------



## Montanez (24. Juli 2011)

Hast du schon gezahlt?
Probier mal 15% zu bekommen, einfach mal den Udo Brockmann ( [email protected] ) anschreiben es sei dir so zugesagt worden. Die sollten schon drin sein wenn andere sogar den Rabatt vom Preisfehler bekommen. Ich mein 10% und 23,5% sind ein kleiner Unterschied bei ~2500 Grundpreis.


----------



## San_Jager (24. Juli 2011)

ja is leider schon bezahlt denk mal da lässt sich nixmehr machen.
kommt am 18.8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## my2cents (24. Juli 2011)

Kurze Frage:
Im Internet steht: Liefertermin:09.08.2011
In meiner Auftragsbestätigung: 25.08.2011

was stimmt?


----------



## Montanez (24. Juli 2011)

anrufen würde ich sagen


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (24. Juli 2011)

Wo seht  Ihr Euren Liefertermin? Ich sehe nur ca. 3 Wochen.


----------



## Montanez (24. Juli 2011)

24.8. fertigstellung steht bei mir


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (24. Juli 2011)

Vllt kommts noch wegen dem Dämpfer.


----------



## TheOnos (24. Juli 2011)

Bei mir steht ebenfalls nur "in ca. 3 Wochen".


----------



## San_Jager (24. Juli 2011)

ich halte es bald nicht mehr aus. XD
aber bis zum 18. ist ja noch eine Ewigkeit hin.
und des Wetter ist ja auch mal so für den a.....

Was macht ihr um euch die zeit bis dorthin zu vertreiben??


----------



## Montanez (24. Juli 2011)

han nochmal geguckt, da steht: "im rückstand,  ca 5 wochen"

in der zwischenzeit lernen und den alten hobel fahren wenns irgendwann mal aufhört zu regnen!


----------



## TheOnos (26. Juli 2011)

ca. 2 Wochen & den 2012er Dämpfer =)
ich freu mich wie kleines Kind !!


----------



## Montanez (26. Juli 2011)

geil, bekommen den jetzt alle die kürzlich bestellt haben? wo kann man das erfragen? bei mir steht leider noch 4 wochen und im rückstand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheOnos (26. Juli 2011)

Ich kann mal die mail von Herrn brockmann zitieren:
Meine Mail:

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
ich habe noch eine Frage bezüglich meines Fahrrads. Weredn dort schon Dämpfer und Gabeln aus der 2012er Produktreihe verbaut?

Antwort:
Guten Tag, 
ja, Dämpfer sind von 2012. 

Freundliche Grüße

Udo Brockmann


----------



## Montanez (26. Juli 2011)

super spitze, dann wird das wohl allgemein der fall sein, erst recht wenn mein liefertermin noch später ist!


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (26. Juli 2011)

TheOnos schrieb:


> Ich kann mal die mail von Herrn brockmann zitieren:
> Meine Mail:
> 
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> ...



Obwohl die erst in KW32 kommen sollen? Magste mal nachhaken? 

Werd ja doch langsam echt RIESIG wuschig


----------



## TheOnos (26. Juli 2011)

Aber das könnte doch passen mit der KW32. Das ist doch in 2 Wochen, also 8.8.-12.8. Und wenn bei mir "in ca. 2 Wochen" dransteht denk ich eh das es frühestens am 11.8.-16.8. bei mir ist. (ich bin eher mal pessimistisch, dann ist man nicht so enttäuscht)..


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (26. Juli 2011)

Dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang


----------



## Montanez (26. Juli 2011)

also habe ebenfalls nachgefragt und das mit den 2012er dämpfern ist korrekt 
YIHAAA


----------



## San_Jager (27. Juli 2011)

Was ist den anders am neuen Modell und wird man den unterschied merken?
Und liege ich da richtig das da dieser Dämpfer eingebaut wird?
http://www.bike24.net/p113162.html


----------



## Montanez (27. Juli 2011)

Nein das ist das Aftermarket Modell mit der Kashima Beschichtung!

Scroll mal hier runter, da ist erklärt was sich geändert hat: http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/05...29er-mehr-kashima-und-neue-produkthierarchie/
Ich finds gut. Bin den anderen in vielen bikes in Willingen gefahren und man benutzt doch nur die offene oder die härteste der Pro Pedal Positionen.
Eine richtig harte Position (z.B. für lange Asphaltanstiege) und 3 Härten/Low Speed Druckstufen in der offenen machen mir deutlich mehr Sinn, beispielsweise ganz offen für Trails (Stufe 0), etwas geschlossen für Forstwege (Stufe 1) und noch weiter zu fürn Park z.B. (Stufe 2)


----------



## San_Jager (27. Juli 2011)

AH
Danke 
Sieht ja echt edel aus mit dieser neuen Beschichtung.
Ist auch ein optischer zugewinn wie ich finde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montanez (27. Juli 2011)

wie gesagt, die beschichtung ist nur bei den aftermarket dämpfern drauf, also NICHT in den rose bikes. rein optisch hat sich nicht viel getan.


----------



## San_Jager (27. Juli 2011)

achso 
sry jetzt hab ich kapiert ^^


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (27. Juli 2011)

Montanez schrieb:


> ...
> Eine richtig harte Position (z.B. für lange Asphaltanstiege) und 3 Härten/Low Speed Druckstufen in der offenen machen mir deutlich mehr Sinn, beispielsweise ganz offen für Trails (Stufe 0), etwas geschlossen für Forstwege (Stufe 1) und noch weiter zu fürn Park z.B. (Stufe 2)



Ich kauf mir doch nen Puky...


----------



## TheOnos (27. Juli 2011)

Ich hab das mit den drei einstellungsmöglichkeiten immernoch nicht geblickt..
Also ich Hab jetzt einmal propedal und einmal offen. Und im offenen Zustand noch drei verschiedene druckstufen!? Oder wie oder was?
Hilfe


----------



## Montanez (27. Juli 2011)

ja genau so! eine ganz offene position im offenen zustand (stufe 0) und noch 2 weitere


----------



## Montanez (7. August 2011)

Hat hier schon jemand was näheres zu seinem Liefertermin erfahren?
Bei mir läuft online nur wöchentlich die Wochenzahl runter, also nichts konkretes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheOnos (7. August 2011)

Bei mit das selbe. Aber einmal steht in ca. Einer Woche und einmal in ca. Zwei Wochen..


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (7. August 2011)

Auf Nachfrage wurde mir nochmals gesagt das mit den Dämpfern in KW32/33 gerechnet wird...


----------



## Montanez (7. August 2011)

TheOnos schrieb:


> Bei mit das selbe. Aber einmal steht in ca. Einer Woche und einmal in ca. Zwei Wochen..



bei mir steht oben auch 3 und unten 2.


----------



## Jedisonic (7. August 2011)

Montanez schrieb:


> bei mir steht oben auch 3 und unten 2.


...

.....dem schließe ich mich an!


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (8. August 2011)

Alles eine Woche seit heut morgen...


----------



## Jedisonic (8. August 2011)

Bei mir nun oben 2 und unten 1.


----------



## Montanez (8. August 2011)

Jedisonic schrieb:


> Bei mir nun oben 2 und unten 1.



dito!


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (8. August 2011)

Solange die Dämpfer nicht da sind, ist da alles uninteressant denke ich...Sobald die da sind wird's ruckzuck gehen. Hoffe ich 

Oh man, ich will das verkackte Teil endlich haben


----------



## San_Jager (8. August 2011)

Müssten die den Dämpfer nicht schon seit dem 1.8 haben.
Ich hoffe meins kommt schon in einer Woche.
Aber ich glaub dieser Webseite nichts mehr seit den Preisunterschieden usw.


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (8. August 2011)

Ich habe letzte Woche die Info bekommen, dass die Dämpfer erst wie geplant in KW32/33 eintreffen sollen.

Auf der HP finde ich nichts zu den Dämpfern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montanez (8. August 2011)

Gehe definitiv auch von dem späteren Termin aus. Der deckt sich auch mit den angegebenen 6 Wochen als ich bestellt hab.


----------



## my2cents (8. August 2011)

Bei mir ist die Montage für die 3. Augustwoche geplant.. nur mal so zur info ;-)


----------



## TheOnos (8. August 2011)

Oh man ich brauch den Bock jetzt!! Ich hab sooo die warterei satt


----------



## Mr.Mister (12. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab mir ein Uncle Jimbo 4 bestellt. Standard, allerdings mit Spacern und in schwarz. Soweit so gut. In der Auftragsbestätigung ist aber von den Spacern nicht mehr die Rede, außerdem wird die Farbe lava-grey/pearl-white angegeben.

Als ich bestellt habe gab es definitiv noch schwarz, wenn man jetzt schaut ist es ausverkauft. Ich werde nochmal nachfragen, aber wenn sie ohne meine Zustimmung die Farbe ändern wird das wohl nichts mit dem Jimbo  Da hilft mir die 2012er Avid X9 auch nicht weiter.


----------



## M.Finken (12. August 2011)

Hi, 

normal bekommt man von Rose extra ein Anruf wenn was gewechselt werden soll. Bei mir haben die sogar 2 mal angerufen, einmal für meine Konfiguration und weil meine Rahmen Farbe ausverkauft ist. 

Gruß

PS: Ich habe jetzt 2 Liefertermine, In der Auftragsbestätigung soll es am 12.09.11 kommen und im Rose konto steht 11 Wochen


----------



## Montanez (12. August 2011)

heute ne mail bekommen das es jetzt in die produktion geht und nichts mehr geändert werden kann! 5-10 tage, dann wird verschickt! da ich so lange min. wegen nem kleinen sturz eh nicht fahren kann passt mir das sehr gut


----------



## TheOnos (12. August 2011)

Ich hab heut mal ne Mail hingeschickt wann es den  jetzt kommen soll hab aber noch keine Antwort erhalten und auch noch keine produktionsmail bekommen


----------



## Mr.Mister (12. August 2011)

In meiner Mail wurde der entsprechende Text (schwarz ausverkauft) vergessen, deswegen wurde auf die andere Farbe ausgewichen 

Werde aber stornieren, die Farbe mag ich gar nicht. Bringt ja nichts wenn das Bike günstig ist, aber man sich jedes Mal über die Farbe ärgert. Leider


----------



## Montanez (13. August 2011)

dachte ich erst auch, aber nach ner zeit hab ich mich richtig in die farbe verliebt! guck mal die alten jimbo fotos von müs lee, dann siehst du wie schön das sein kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (13. August 2011)

Ey ganz ehrlich, das weiß mit der weißen Fox dadran.... boah steh ich da drauf. Ist doch mal was fesch und nicht im Einheitslook schwarz. Sorry an alle anodisiert Besitzer...


----------



## Mr.Mister (13. August 2011)

Ich steh halt auf das langweilige eloxierte schwarz  2-farbig und Nasslack ist nicht mein Fall. Aber ist halt alles Geschmackssache.

Außerdem habe ich ich hier noch einige Teile die da dran sollen - die passen dann farblich leider auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Jedisonic (15. August 2011)

So Leute, heute alles auf eine Woche geändert. Würde ja bedeuten nächste Woche wird's ernst!


----------



## TheOnos (15. August 2011)

Mein Montagetermin ist voraussichtlich am 18.8. laut ner Mail von heute. Danach dauerte wohl noch ca eine Woche bis das Rad da ist.


----------



## Jedisonic (17. August 2011)

Heute Abend ne mail bekommen, dass das Bike nun für die Fertigung vorbereitet wird. 5-10 Werktage soll es nun noch dauern bis zur nächsten mail mit den Versandinfos.


----------



## Montanez (18. August 2011)

heute verschickt worden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## my2cents (18. August 2011)

Da sind meine Semesterferien doch noch gerettet. Paket wurde soeben versandt  Ist schon ein mächtig gutes Gefühl. Morgen früh gehts zur Bank Geld holen 

Hoffe jetzt noch das alles so verbaut worden ist wie ichs wollte.


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (18. August 2011)

Freu mich für Euch!!!


----------



## bikulus (18. August 2011)

Hallo
kann mir jemand sagen, wie groß der Unterschied im Gewicht ist zwischen dem lakietten und dem anodozierten Rahmen ist
danke
Bikulus


----------



## San_Jager (19. August 2011)

Heute ist mein Rad gekommen.
Es ist einfach der Hammer.


----------



## TheOnos (19. August 2011)

oh wie ich euch beneide...


----------



## Montanez (19. August 2011)

und meins hängt in dorsten fest 
wehe das kommt morgen nicht . hab morgen zwar 0 zeit aber sonntag ne runde wär schon schön ...


----------



## TheOnos (22. August 2011)

Bäm





Bääääm




BÄÄÄÄÄMMM





geht gut rein!!


----------



## -MIK- (23. August 2011)

Hüüüüübsches Ding!! 

Wie hast Du die Route in Google importiert?


----------



## GeorgeP (23. August 2011)

Stark !
Na dann viel spaß damit 

Cheers
George


----------



## TheOnos (23. August 2011)

Das ist ne app, heißt runkeeper! Funktioniert 1a, macht Strecke, Zeit, hm und diese schöne Routen. Nur wenn man kurz anhalten tut läuft leider die Zeit mit und man kommt (zB bei nem schlauhwechsel) zu sehr sehr abenteuerlichen Zeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex-F (23. August 2011)

Aber mann kann et ja auf Pause stellen


----------



## -MIK- (23. August 2011)

sogar für lau. Gefällt. Ich blöd hab dafür vor 4 Jahren n schweine teures Garmin gekauft....


----------



## TheOnos (23. August 2011)

Ja ich hab's bald immer in meinem Rucksack drin und wenn wir dann mal irgendwie kurz halten hab ich auch ned immer Lust den runter zu tun und kurz auf Pause zu drücken. Ja Bequemlichkeit ich weis und für das das es umsonst ist gibt's da garnix!

Vor 4 Jahren hat aber auch noch kein Mensch daran gedacht das bald jetzt popelhandy GPS und Internet und was auch immer hat..


----------



## my2cents (23. August 2011)

Mein Onkel.. gestern ordentlich eingeweiht... und natürlich geputzt ;-) Mehr Fotos im Album
PS.: Empfehle für Android die App MyTracks.


----------



## Jedisonic (23. August 2011)

Och nee, ihr packt hier ein Uncle Jimbo nach dem anderen aus und bei mir steht nach der Produktionsmail vom 17.08. immernoch alles bei einer Woche...


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (23. August 2011)

ICH TÖTE EUCH ALLE

Ich will ihn endlcih haben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GeorgeP (23. August 2011)

sehr geiles teil !
ich geh dann jetzt ne runde biken 
Cheers
George


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (23. August 2011)

George, ich hab Dir bisher nie vorgeworfen dass Du aus Essen kommst, aber ich glaube das überdenke ich gerad mal schnell


----------



## GeorgeP (23. August 2011)

PoHinterDenSattelSchieber schrieb:


> George, ich hab Dir bisher nie vorgeworfen dass Du aus Essen kommst, aber ich glaube das überdenke ich gerad mal schnell


 

dein bike wird kommen  bis dahin  bleiben

bis später ...

bitte nicht schlagen 

George


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (23. August 2011)

TheOnos schrieb:


> Bäm
> 
> geht gut rein!!



Sach ma, welche RH ist das? Wie schauts mit der Rahmenabklebung aus wo die Leitungen herlaufen? Muss man da was machen oder geht's sauber vorbei?

Micha


----------



## TheOnos (23. August 2011)

Also auch nach längerem überlegen weis ich nicht was du mit RH meinst  
Rahmenabklebungen sind vorhanden muss ich dann noch im Auge behalten ob da noch nachzubessern ist, es sieht aber eigentlich in Ordnung aus. 
Ach jetzt hat's geschnallt, rh=rahmenhohe!?!? 
Das ist L


----------



## GeorgeP (23. August 2011)

Ich seh gerade das an den jimbos nur fat albert performance aufgezogen sind.
Erst ab jimbo 6/8 ist evo line verbaut, also das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen ...

Cheers
George


----------



## TheOnos (23. August 2011)

Klär mich auf!


----------



## GeorgeP (23. August 2011)

TheOnos schrieb:


> Klär mich auf!


 
ach komm das bist doch schon längst 

die billigen performance reifen haben eine weitaus schlechtere traktion/kurvengip als die evo reifen.


Alles was du dazu wissen musst findest du bei schwalbe auf der Hp...


----------



## TheOnos (23. August 2011)

Mhhh ******* da hatte ich nicht darauf geachtet. Ich wollte eigentlich eh nen ardent aufziehen. Aber ich will jetzt keine  reifendiskussion losbrechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (23. August 2011)

TheOnos schrieb:


> Mhhh ******* da hatte ich nicht darauf geachtet. Ich wollte eigentlich eh nen ardent aufziehen. Aber ich will jetzt keine  reifendiskussion losbrechen


 

reifen sind immer ne glaubensfrage


----------



## -MIK- (23. August 2011)

@PoHinterDenSattelSchieber: Ich weiß ich nerv damit das ganze IBC aber kannst Du bitte diesen Fullquote editieren und die Bilder löschen? Das macht die Seite sooo unübersichtlich und kost Unmengen an Serverperformance.


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (24. August 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @PoHinterDenSattelSchieber: Ich weiß ich nerv damit das ganze IBC aber kannst Du bitte diesen Fullquote editieren und die Bilder löschen? Das macht die Seite sooo unübersichtlich und kost Unmengen an Serverperformance.



Besser?? 

Micha


----------



## -MIK- (24. August 2011)

Bin stolz auf Dich...


----------



## bikulus (25. August 2011)

Hallo

kann hier jemand sagen, ob die Gewichtsangaben stimmen?

Danke
Bikulus


----------



## Montanez (25. August 2011)

kleine abweichungen gibts ja immer.
beim 4er steht glaub ich 13,7 für größe m in schwarz.
ich hab z.b. größe L, die 2farbige version, muddy marys, ne saint kurbel mit bash und saint schaltwerk und trigger und nen breiteren lenker. liege mit Pedalen bei 15,2. ohne dürften es gut 400g weniger sein. kann also durchaus hinkommen!
es pedaliert sich jedenfalls sehr gut!

mach dir mal nicht zu viele gedanken ums gewicht, das wird vollkommen überbewertet.


----------



## TheOnos (25. August 2011)

Ich hab's in L Standardausführung mit meinen pedalen wiegt es 14,6


----------



## bikulus (25. August 2011)

DAnke schon mal für die Infos, hört sich ganz ok an
Wenn mir das Gewicht nicht wichtig wäre, dann würde ich nicht über ein anderes Bike nachdenken. Es kommt halt drauf an, was man mit dem Radl anfangen will, das muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden.
Mir ist aber auch wichtig, dass die ANgaben die z.B. Rose zum Gewicht macht, auch richtig sind

danke
Bikulus


----------



## Montanez (25. August 2011)

Mal ne kleine Technische Frage:
Habe eben meine Talas auf gemacht um da mal mal ordentlich Öl rein zu kippen.

(btw: Unglaublich, 25ml sollten auf der Dämpferseite und 15ml auf der  Airspring Seite drin sein. raus gekommen sind auf beiden zusammen max.  5ml. Wie ichs vermutet hatte. Kein Wunder das die gequitscht hat vor  Trockenheit. Geht schon bedeutend besser jetzt. Noch einfahren dann passt das)

zurück zum Thema: Hab das Vorderrad wieder in die Gabel eingebaut,  Steckachse rein, Bremssattel montiert. Fertig. 
Da ist mir aufgefallen,  dass der Zwischenraum zwischen Bremsscheibe und der Aufnahme an der  Gabel vielleicht 1/10mm beträgt. Ist das normal??? Wenn sich die Scheibe  nur mininimal verziehen sollte schrabbt die an der Gabel. Ist das bei  euch auch so?

Habe die DT Swiss E2000 (sollten es jedenfalls sein, steht nicht direkt  drauf sondern die Einzelbezeichnungen der Felgen (EX500) und der Naben  (350?)) und Avid Elixir CR, 200er Scheibe vorne.
Hier mal ein Bild auf dem mans gut sehen kann, unten dem Link darunter nochmal in voller Größe.







http://s7.directupload.net/images/110825/d4mdi9lh.jpg


----------



## GeorgeP (25. August 2011)

Montanez schrieb:


> Mal ne kleine Technische Frage:
> Habe eben meine Talas auf gemacht um da mal mal ordentlich Öl rein zu kippen.
> 
> (btw: Unglaublich, 25ml sollten auf der Dämpferseite und 15ml auf der  Airspring Seite drin sein. raus gekommen sind auf beiden zusammen max.  5ml. Wie ichs vermutet hatte. Kein Wunder das die gequitscht hat vor  Trockenheit. Geht schon bedeutend besser jetzt. Noch einfahren dann passt das)
> ...


 
never ever, das ist auf alle fälle zu wenig platz. Mach mal bilder wo man nabe und scheibe mit drauf hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (25. August 2011)

Hmm, glaub bei mir ist auch nicht sehr viel mehr Platz.


----------



## Montanez (25. August 2011)

So schaut das von vorne aus. Also das die Passmaße klein sind, ok, aber in dem Bereich ist wirklich komisch! Woran liegt das? Ist die Gabel-Laufrad-Kombi einfach unglücklich gewählt?


----------



## -MIK- (26. August 2011)

Ich guck gleich mal an meinem aber wie gesagt, viel mehr ist bei mir meine ich auch nicht an Platz. Wenn nix schleift: Kette rechts und Feuer.


----------



## volkerracho (30. August 2011)

Hi,
an die die schon ein Rad haben: passt da eine 0.75 Trinkflasche dran? habe keine Lust zu vertrocknen und Trinkrucksack ist nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## Montanez (30. August 2011)

hab mal irgendwo hier ein bild von nem jimbo mit flasche gesehn hier im inc. ka ob das 0,75 oder 0,5 war. war jedenfalls ne enge kiste und die rahmengröße spiel da ja auch ne rolle.


----------



## TheOnos (1. September 2011)

Hallo ihr!
Ich hab mal ne Frage zu der talas ich komm mit der noch niht ganz zurecht. Also ich Wiege mit allem klambum gut 100kilo, und hab dementsprechend etwa 5,7bar hineingepumpt.
Jetzt ist es so das auf einem etwas gröberen Feldweg die Gabel fast nicht anspringt. Zudem kickt sie bei schlägen ziemlich. Das hab ich aber mit dem rebounf in den griff bekommen. 
Ich empfinde die Gabel als zu hart, kann ich da jetzt was mit meinen 17 Rädchen und Hebeln machen oder muss zuerst Luft noch raus?
Ich danke schon im Vorraus


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (1. September 2011)

Was ich so gelesen hab is sie zu beginn arg bockig. Ich werde meine noch nen bissl einfahren und dann nen bissl Öl nachkippen.

Micha


----------



## Montanez (1. September 2011)

Also erstmal: Wenn sie dir zu hart vorkommt und du den Federweg auf deinen üblichen Hausrunden nicht ausnutzt is sie auch zu hart  Also Luft ablassen.

Meine war bei den ersten Ausfahrten auch recht bockig, aber sobald die Gabel "warm" ist sprich ein paar Km gefahren geht sie sehr sahnig. Da musste ich unterwegs auch schon mal den Druck anpassen den ich zuhause im "bockigen" Zustand eingestellt hatte weil sie so viel weicher geworden ist. Das wird aber mit jeder Ausfahrt besser und mitlerweile ist das Losbrechmoment auch zuhause ziemlich gering.
Habe sie allerdings auch gleich nach der 2. Ausfahrt auf gemacht und mal Öl reingekippt und die Schaumringe getränkt, meine war nämlich furztrocken und es sind aus beiden Seiten zusammen ca. 5ml raus gekommen, also viiiiel zu wenig. Das hat spürbar was gebracht und ist echt fix gemacht!

Ich fahr meine bei einem Kapfgewicht von vielleicht 76 Kg mit Rucksack,  Wasser etc. jetzt mit 70 PSI, also nahezu 5 bar. Das hat sich als ganz  gut herausgestellt. bei größeren Sprüngen ist jetzt noch ca 1cm Federweg  Reserve für noch größeres übrig und sie taucht nicht mehr so stark ein  beim bremsen wie zu beginn.

Im Dämpfer hab ich übrigens 210 PSI, war ganz gut so gestern, wie sind da eure Werte?


----------



## -MIK- (1. September 2011)

Montanez schrieb:


> Also erstmal: Wenn sie dir zu hart vorkommt und du den Federweg auf deinen üblichen Hausrunden nicht ausnutzt is sie auch zu hart  Also Luft ablassen.



Bei seinem Körpergewicht würde ich das nicht empfehlen. Ich wiege n bissel mehr und fahre fast den gleichen Druck. Wenn das Ding zu bockig ist, drei Dinge:

1.) 300km einfahren
2.) Druckstufen verändern (beide 2 Klicks aufdrehen, falls immer noch nicht sensibel genug, weitere 2 Klicks)
3.) Wenn nach 500km und fast ganz offenen Druckstufen immer noch zu unsensibel: Standrohrschmierung nachfüllen, ich hab anstelle dem 10er Öl 7,5er Motorex Gabelöl eingefüllt.



Bei Deinem / meinem / unseren Gewicht müsste das Ding super funktionieren, trotz Talas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montanez (1. September 2011)

ich bin jetzt mal davon ausgegangen, dass die druckstufe offen ist. wenn das ding eh schon ein hohes losbrechmoment hat am anfang dreht man die ja nicht zu. falls das natürlich der fall war erstmal auf machen. die rlc fit hat ja eh keine highspeed druckstufe mehr, nur noch die lowspeed, und die brauchts bei mir beim fahren im wald nicht bei meinem gewicht wenn der druck passt.
aber wie gesagt, erstmal fahren, die wird besser!


----------



## -MIK- (1. September 2011)

Wuah, das hab ich ja grad erst gesehen.... Gibt es denn wenigstens die Option gegen Aufpreis die RC2 ins Bike einzubauen? Die Gabel wäre für mich kauf entscheidend.


----------



## Montanez (1. September 2011)

gibt es nicht mehr in 160mm. nur die 180er. fands auch sehr schade. highspeed brauch ich aber eh nur fürn park, da muss dann halt mehr luft rein. außerdem so richtig getrennt sind high und low speed ja eh nicht. wenn ich meine jedenfalls zu dreh wirkt es sich auch bei schnellen schlägen aus, wenn auch weniger.


----------



## Jedisonic (1. September 2011)

So, meins ist dann heute auch mal eingetroffen:




Was haltet ihr eigentlich von dieser DT Swiss EX500 Felge und 350er Nabe Kombi? Wollte eigentlich meinen 2010er EX1750 Satz verbauen. Aber zum einen macht der aktuelle ganz gut was her und zum anderen müsste ich bei meinem EX1750 HR das Achssystem noch umändern....




Das mit der Scheibe ist bei mir vorne ebenso. Obwohl es auf dem Bild noch enger aussieht. In echt sind es so 1,2mm.


----------



## Montanez (2. September 2011)

hey das könnte ja fast meins sein. wie kann es sein, dass die bei dir die kefü montiert haben und es bei mir angeblich nicht möglich war was ich eh für käse gehalten hab. angeblich ginge das nicht mit dem bash der saint, wird aber 1000fach so gefahren und der konfigurator schreibt es einem ja sogar vor!!!


----------



## -MIK- (2. September 2011)

@Jedisonic:  Feines Gerät aber die KeFü würde ich noch etwas im Uhrzeigersinn drehen. Zum Abstand der Bremsscheibe: Wenn ich das auf dem Foto richtig sehe, dann könntest Du den Adapter noch etwas nach außen versetzen, das dürfte dann mehr Platz zur Scheibe schaffen. Die 1 - 2mm kannst Du ja dann wieder mit dem Bremssattel ausrichten raus holen.

@Gabel Topic:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (2. September 2011)

na dann viel spaß mit dem teil, sieht top aus 

Chers
George


----------



## Jedisonic (2. September 2011)

Update von heute: DMR Pedal,EX1750 Laufräder, Maxxis Ardent 2.6 (Die Pneus haben noch den Schleier vom Dakine Freeride Festival ,) & Bashguard getauscht.





------------------------------

Die vorher verbauten EX500 und die Fat Albert biete ich im Bikemarkt an. Laufräder mit Mantel oder getrennt.....


----------



## bikulus (2. September 2011)

sieht schön bullig aus


----------



## -MIK- (2. September 2011)

Aber der Bash ist zu mächtig...


----------



## Jedisonic (3. September 2011)

Dabei sind die 2.6er Ardent kein Stück breiter als die 2.4er Fat Albert. Und der Bash hat den gleichen Durchmesser wie der leicht schimmernde von Shimano. Und dünner ist er auch noch!


----------



## TheOnos (16. September 2011)

Hey,

also ich habe meinen Dämpfer immernoch nicht ganz verstanden:






Auf diesem Bild sieht man ja schön:

ich habe die Auswahlmöglichkeit rechts: 0 (open) 1 (light) 2 (medium) und links 3 (firm).

Aber es steht ja komplett unter dem schalter "Propedal".

Also ist es jetzt auf der Linken Postition "gesperrt" (da "firm" ja "fest" bedeutet).

Ich merk da irgendwie kaum/keinen Unterschied..


----------



## -MIK- (16. September 2011)

Hab das so verstanden, dass, wenn der Schlater auf der Position open steht, Du mit dem Rädchen 0-1-2 das ProPedal in dieser Position verschärfen kannst. Wenn Du den hebel dann auf FIRM stellst, ist das Ding mit maximaler Plattform zu.

Sprich, wenn Dir der Dämpfer auf gerader Strecke zu sehr wippt, Du aber generell mit dem Setup zufrieden bist, stellst das Rädchen eine Zahl weiter. 

Anders, wenn Dir der Dämpfer zu unsensibel ist, das Setup aber stimmt, drehst das Rädchen eine Nr. zurück.


----------



## zrider (19. September 2011)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit dem Rückgaberecht bei den konfigurierten Bikes? Ist ja eine Art Sonderanfertigung. Kann man das Bike dann trotzdem zurückgeben, falls es gar nicht gefällt?

Edit: Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Barbie SHG (20. September 2011)

Habt ihr die reverb bei rose mit bestellt? Ich wollte mir die gesondert ordern . Könnt ihr mal nen Bild einstellen wo man die zugverlegung sieht und ein Bild vom trigger . Mein bike soll bald da sein und ich will ne reverb bestellen (dachte an die Variante wo man den trigger an den reverbhebel schrauben kann)


----------



## TheOnos (20. September 2011)

Also ich wollte das explizit nicht. Ersten trau ich den ganzen Stützen noch nicht so ganz (zwei Kumpels hatten eine, beide negative Erfahrungen gemacht, sei es 2x eingeschickt und immer och nicht gut usw) und zweitens find ich brauch ich es ned wirklich. Vorm Trail muss ich sowieso auf meine Mitfahrer warten bis die ihre Protektoren vollends angezogen haben und die 20sekunden um den Sattel zu verstellen hab ich auch noch..
Aber gut muss jeder selber wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (20. September 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Hab das so verstanden, dass, wenn der Schlater auf der Position open steht, Du mit dem Rädchen 0-1-2 das ProPedal in dieser Position verschärfen kannst. Wenn Du den hebel dann auf FIRM stellst, ist das Ding mit maximaler Plattform zu.
> 
> Sprich, wenn Dir der Dämpfer auf gerader Strecke zu sehr wippt, Du aber generell mit dem Setup zufrieden bist, stellst das Rädchen eine Zahl weiter.
> 
> Anders, wenn Dir der Dämpfer zu unsensibel ist, das Setup aber stimmt, drehst das Rädchen eine Nr. zurück.



So in etwa würde ich das auch verstehen. Wobei ich immer auf 0 hab im Wald und nur auffer Straße auf Firm. Im Wald will ich max. Performance. Das Wipp is da für mir nebensache. Ausser in nem längeren Anstieg vllt.

Micha


----------



## Barbie SHG (20. September 2011)

Ich fahre seit 3 Jahren absenkbare stützen . Die reverb hab ich dieses jahr ausgiebig getestet. Ist die Beste die ich bisher hatte . Ohne geht nicht mehr


----------



## -MIK- (20. September 2011)

PoHinterDenSattelSchieber schrieb:


> Das Wipp is da für mir nebensache. Ausser in nem längeren Anstieg vllt.



Wo er ja dann wieder auf firm steht...


----------



## GeorgeP (20. September 2011)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Habt ihr die reverb bei rose mit bestellt? Ich wollte mir die gesondert ordern . Könnt ihr mal nen Bild einstellen wo man die zugverlegung sieht und ein Bild vom trigger . Mein bike soll bald da sein und ich will ne reverb bestellen (dachte an die Variante wo man den trigger an den reverbhebel schrauben kann)


 
Kauf dir die reverb wo anders, die stützen die rose verbaut sind noch aus der ersten generration. Mein bekanter hat so eine an seinem GC ....

Cheers
George


----------



## Barbie SHG (20. September 2011)

Sind eh zu teuer bei rose ...


----------



## Barbie SHG (20. September 2011)

Falls ein Foto vom Schalthebel zu viel Arbeit macht, kann mir jemand verraten ob Bremsen und SChalthebel X9 an einer Schelle befestigt sind oder ob jedes Teil ne extra Schelle am Lenker hat.


----------



## TheOnos (20. September 2011)

Bei mir hat beides ne eigene schelle.


----------



## Barbie SHG (20. September 2011)

Thanks, dann müsste die Reverb mit Matchmakerschelle ja passen


----------



## herkulars (20. September 2011)

Aber denk dran, Du kannst nur den Trigger befestigen, die Bremse bleibt allein:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=529877&highlight=reverb+matchmaker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (20. September 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Wo er ja dann wieder auf firm steht...



Checker


----------



## Barbie SHG (20. September 2011)

Hab ich doch schon an meinem mk8  
Hätte ja sein können das am jimbo schon ne matchmakerschelle verbaut ist ...


----------



## -MIK- (20. September 2011)

PoHinterDenSattelSchieber schrieb:


> Checker



Normaaal...


----------



## BSChris (23. September 2011)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Habt ihr die reverb bei rose mit bestellt? Ich wollte mir die gesondert ordern . Könnt ihr mal nen Bild einstellen wo man die zugverlegung sieht und ein Bild vom trigger . Mein bike soll bald da sein und ich will ne reverb bestellen (dachte an die Variante wo man den trigger an den reverbhebel schrauben kann)


----------



## Barbie SHG (23. September 2011)




----------



## -MIK- (23. September 2011)

Hab es so gelöst:



-MIK- schrieb:


> So sieht es final aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (23. September 2011)

Gefällt mit noch besser. Wie sind denn die Zughalter am Unterrohr  befestigt? Geklebt?


----------



## -MIK- (23. September 2011)

Jupp, die gibt es bei Rose, sind so gerundete Klebepads mit Clipsen. Für mich kam diese Verlegung unter dem  Dämpfer nicht in Frage, da mir die Schlaufe zu groß wird. Weiter war mir wichtig, dass ich die Sützte auch mal gegen eine normale tauschen kann, wenn es z.B. mit der Büchse nach Willingen geht, gehen sollte....

Noch ein positiver Nebeneffekt: Ich kann die Stütze etwas herausziehen, um das Bike in den Montageständer zu hängen.


----------



## Koerk (23. September 2011)

Warum, ist das sonst nicht möglich die Stütze auszuziehen, oder den Montageständer am "verstellbaren Rohr" anzubringen? Bzw das Bike das festzumachen, anbringen ist vllt das falsche Wort. ^^


----------



## herkulars (23. September 2011)

Der bewegliche Teil einer verstellbaren Stütze sollte nicht zu stark auf Zug belastet werden. Das bike daran aufzuhängen ist also keine gute Idee.


----------



## Koerk (23. September 2011)

Okay, ich meine klingt ja logisch .- dafür ists nicht gedacht.
nur wiegt son bike ja auch nicht unbedingt die welt.
dafür kenn ich mich aber zu wenig aus um zu wissen wie empfindlich die parts da sind.


----------



## BSChris (23. September 2011)

Naja wenn ich die Stütze einfahre kann ich sie auch noch am schnellspanner nach ganz oben ziehen weil der Zug ja dann wieder schön lang ist. Also kein Problem mit dem Montageständer


----------



## GeorgeP (23. September 2011)

BSChris schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich die Stütze einfahre kann ich sie auch noch am schnellspanner nach ganz oben ziehen weil der Zug ja dann wieder schön lang ist. Also kein Problem mit dem Montageständer


 

genau so mach ich es auch !

Cheers
George


----------



## -MIK- (23. September 2011)

Blöde Besserwisser....  habt natürlich recht und selbstverständlich muss auch ich die Stützte noch einfahren, damit ich sie weit genug raus ziehen kann für den Montageständer.

Da war ich etwas blind...


----------



## BSChris (23. September 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Blöde Besserwisser....  habt natürlich recht und selbstverständlich muss auch ich die Stützte noch einfahren, damit ich sie weit genug raus ziehen kann für den Montageständer.
> 
> Da war ich etwas blind...



Dir sei verziehen


----------



## Barbie SHG (23. September 2011)

Bike ist heute angekommen.


Allerdings doch mit Matchmakerschelle (Bremse/Trigger).
Ist schon nen heisses Teil. 
Hab die LR (hatte noch Mavic Crossmax SX rumliegen) gleich abgebaut und werde sie im Bikemarkt verkaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (24. September 2011)

Sag mal Barbie geht es Dir noch gut???? So eine Nachricht ohne Fotos.... 6 Strafrunden um den Block.... ZU FUSS!!!


----------



## Barbie SHG (24. September 2011)

Hab bis Gestern um 23:00 noch geschraubt.
(Reverb vom MK8 in den Onkel eingebaut, da unterm Oberrohr ne SChelle ist, hab ich die Leitung jetzt dort verlegt)
Hatte tagsüber kaum Zeit.
Die angebauten LR/Reifen sind nicht so ganz sauber


----------



## GeorgeP (24. September 2011)

Gratuliere zum onkel, sieht richtig gut aus mit der schwarzen fox 

Mir fällt gerade auf das die leitung von deiner reverb noch etwas zu lang ist, solltst mal bei gelegebheit kürzen.
Ach und wo ich schon dabei bin, mach die erste kabelführung etwas höher und zwar an die silberne überwurfmutter. Nur so als kleiner tipp 


Dann hab mal viel spaß mit dem teil !

Cheers
George


----------



## Barbie SHG (24. September 2011)

Thanks. Reverb hab ich auf die Schnelle umgebaut. Wird bestimmt noch etwas verändert.
Hab heute festgestellt, dass ich unbedingt ne Kettenführung  brauche.
Hat ordentlich Lärm gemacht auf dem Trail....
Hatte so an die Bionicon Kefü gedacht. Weiß nur noch nicht ob ich die passt...


----------



## GeorgeP (24. September 2011)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Thanks. Reverb hab ich auf die Schnelle umgebaut. Wird bestimmt noch etwas verändert.
> Hab heute festgestellt, dass ich unbedingt ne Kettenführung  brauche.
> Hat ordentlich Lärm gemacht auf dem Trail....
> Hatte so an die Bionicon Kefü gedacht. Weiß nur noch nicht ob ich die passt...


 

He he das gleiche hab ich heute auch auf dem trail gedacht. Werd mir wohl die neue bionicon holen, wenn ich weis wo es die gibt ?


----------



## Barbie SHG (24. September 2011)

Wird die nicht an ner Leitung befestigt. Beim Onkel ist diese aber innen....


----------



## herkulars (24. September 2011)

Glückwunsch! Warst Du im Deister oder bei Dir vor der Tür?
Die Bionicon-Führung kannst Du doch auch mit Kabelbindern an der Kettenstrebe fixieren. Einfach ein Stückchen Schaltaussenhülle als Adapter und dann dran damit. Oder gleich selber bauen aus nem Stück Gartenschlauch. Hat Johann an seinem Mega.


----------



## GeorgeP (25. September 2011)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Wird die nicht an ner Leitung befestigt. Beim Onkel ist diese aber innen....


 
Die neue v.2 kann man sowohl als auch montieren, kommt wohl erst feb.2012


----------



## Barbie SHG (25. September 2011)

Hatte nicht viel Zeit. Bin einmal Rakete und Heisterburg usw. bis zur Achterbahn.
War super. 
Brauche aber glaube ich nen längeren Vorbau.
Ist schon kürzer als mein MK8.
Werde Sammy mal kontaktieren.


Die V2 gibt es glaube ich noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montanez (26. September 2011)

Hat eigentlich mal einer die e*thirteen Heim2 am Uncle Jimbo verbaut?
Bekomme jetzt eine zugeschickt, befürchte aber das die ohne Anpassarbeiten nicht passen wird.


----------



## sab (26. September 2011)

Ich bin gerade echt auf Hilfe angewiesen, da ich Folgendes Problem habe: In der Partliste des Uncle Jimbos - in meinem Fall das 4rer Modell - ist aufgeführt das keine Pedale bei dem Fahrrad dabei sind, jedoch als ich mir im nachhinein die Seite nochmal genauer angeschaut habe sehe ich dieses Video über die "letzten Handgriffe" bei einem neuen Onkel, nun ja in dem Video wird gezeigt das an dem Fahrrad die mitgelieferten Pedale angeschraubt werden. Was ist denn jetzt nun richtig, und sollte ich mich dennoch auf die suche nach Pedalen, bzw besseren Pedalen machen?


----------



## Gnarze (26. September 2011)

Standardmäßig sind keine Pedale dabei, mußt du extra ordern.
Je nach Verhandlungsgeschick können die am Ende aber auch dabei sein, muß man halt mal fragen...;-)

Gruß Gnarze


----------



## Alex-F (27. September 2011)

Zum Sommer hin gibts wohl immer ne Aktion wo die Pedale dann dabei sind.


----------



## Chicane (2. Oktober 2011)

Wäre jemand so nett und misst die Einbauhöhe vom Steuersatz nach? Meine Lyrik hat eine Schaftlänge von 185 mm, da wird das ganz schön knapp  12 mm Höhe ginge noch gerade so...


----------



## MettiMett (3. Oktober 2011)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Bike ist heute angekommen.
> 
> 
> Allerdings doch mit Matchmakerschelle (Bremse/Trigger).
> ...



Glückwunsch! Sehr nice das Teil. Wann hattest bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (3. Oktober 2011)

August


----------



## MettiMett (3. Oktober 2011)

1 oder 31?


----------



## Barbie SHG (4. Oktober 2011)

26.8.


----------



## MettiMett (4. Oktober 2011)

Ui das ging aber schnell.


----------



## Koerk (4. Oktober 2011)

Mit oder ohne 2012er Komponenten?
Sorry, erkennt mein ungeschultes Auge an Hand des Bildes (noch) nicht. ^^


----------



## zrider (4. Oktober 2011)

Soweit ich das erkennen kann ist die Gabel von 2011 und der Dämpfer von 2012.


----------



## sab (8. Oktober 2011)

Hallöchen ich bins mal wieder mit einer reinen Optik frage zu den Truvativ Holzfeller: Welche Farbe passt besser zum Jimbo? galavnisiert oder weiß? Gibt es jemanden der diese Pedale an dem Onkel im Einsatz hat und weiß jemand ob dieses galavnisiert den gleiche Farbton wie die eintauch rohre (ich bin mir selbst nicht sicher ob sie so heißen) der gabel hat.


----------



## zrider (8. Oktober 2011)

Die Pedale würde ich mir nicht kaufen, hol dir lieber Sixpack Icon.


----------



## San_Jager (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe die truvativ hussefelt und kann diese auch nicht so richtig empfehlen.
Bin aber mit der Farbe weiß ganz zufrieden.


----------



## sab (8. Oktober 2011)

ooookay problematik: http://www.bikeunit.de/fahrradteile/pedale/truvativ-pedale-holzfeller/225259.html :/ was soll ich nur tun!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (8. Oktober 2011)

EDIT: vllt halt ich mich auf grund fehlender part kenntnisse doch raus


----------



## zrider (8. Oktober 2011)

Wenn es wegen dem günstigen Preis ist, dann kauf dir lieber die Wellgo MG1.
Ist eine der beliebtesten Flats und die wiegen rund 200gr weniger als die Truvativ.
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...dale/Wellgo-MG-1-Magnesium-Pedale::13909.html


----------



## sab (8. Oktober 2011)

hmm okay ich bedanke mich für die schnelle Auskunft und werd mal sehen für was ich mich schlussendlich entscheiden werde


----------



## Alex-F (8. Oktober 2011)

Wenns erstmal günstig sein soll würde ich auch die Welgos empfehlen.


----------



## zrider (9. Oktober 2011)

Sind die nicht anodisierten Rahmen eigentlich pulverbeschichtet oder einfach normal lackiert?


----------



## Chicane (15. Oktober 2011)

Kennt jemand die Buchsenbreite vom Jimbo? Ich habe oben 21,8 und unten 21,6 mm direkt am Dämpfer gemessen. Am Rahmen sind es 22,2 oben und 21,4 mm unten. Darum frage ich nach.

Und war es bei euch auch so, dass der Hinterbau am Anfang extrem schwergängig ging? Nach gefühlten 100 Mal einfedern ohne Dämpfer läuft er jetzt recht smooth, hoffe er "läuft" noch ein wenig ein.


----------



## -MIK- (15. Oktober 2011)

Die Buchsen müssen erst einlaufen, bevor sie softy sind.


----------



## Barbie SHG (20. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
bin gerade mal wieder am basteln.
Will ne Stinger Kettenführung ( ISCG 05 Montage) ans Jimbo bauen.
Hab jetzt die Stinger mal mit Unterlegscheiben dazwischen leicht befestigt und festgestellt, dass der Abstand zum unteren Hinterbaugelenk gerade mal Papierblattstärke hat.....
Hat von Euch jemand ne Stinger am Jimbo?


----------



## underdog (20. Oktober 2011)

Barbie SHG schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin gerade mal wieder am basteln.
> Will ne Stinger Kettenführung ( ISCG 05 Montage) ans Jimbo bauen.
> Hab jetzt die Stinger mal mit Unterlegscheiben dazwischen leicht befestigt und festgestellt, dass der Abstand zum unteren Hinterbaugelenk gerade mal Papierblattstärke hat.....
> Hat von Euch jemand ne Stinger am Jimbo?



Hast du mal ein Bild, kann es mir gerade nich vorstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (20. Oktober 2011)

Habs schon wieder abgebaut.
Wenn ich mit Unterlegscheiben arbeite, sitzt die Kurbel fest.
Müsste also vermutlich das Tretlager lösen und nen Abstandhalter zwischen setzen.
Hier ein Link zur Stinger
http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p20581_Stinger-Kettenfuehrung-1-Arm-.html


----------



## Chicane (20. Oktober 2011)

Habe meine Stinger heute montiert. Die Aufnahme muss bearbeitet werden. Je nach Kettenspannung mehr oder weniger.

Foto gibt es hier


----------



## Barbie SHG (20. Oktober 2011)

Welche Stinger Variante ist das? Oder hast du was weggeschnitten?


----------



## Chicane (20. Oktober 2011)

Ist nicht mein Foto, aber das ist die Stinger ISCG 05 Variante, allerdings bearbeitet.

So in etwa sieht meine auch aus. Man muss an 2 Stellen etwas wegnehmen (Dremel, Eisensäge, Pfeile...). Die Aufnahme links und am Arm selbst.


----------



## Barbie SHG (21. Oktober 2011)

Na dann erstmal vielen DAnk.
Bin jetzt am überlegen ob ich es nachmache oder zurückschicke....


----------



## herkulars (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich dachte das Problem wäre bei den aktuellen Modellen gelöst?

@Barbie: Falls Du ne Vorlage benötigst, ich hab die Stinger auch am Jimbo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Barbie SHG (21. Oktober 2011)

Hast du sie selber eingebaut ? 
Auch iscg 05 Ausführung?
Einbau wäre ja kein Problem mit etwas mehr platz .
Normal müsste man ne distanzscheibe zwischen die lagerschale setzen.


----------



## herkulars (21. Oktober 2011)

Klar selbstgebaut. Ging bei den 2009ern gar nicht anders. Da mußte man richtig viel wegsäbeln, damit's passt. Geht auch nur mit ISCG 05.

Wie hattest Du denn die Rolle eingestellt? Der Abstand zur Schwinge kann ruhig minimal sein, die bewegt sich ja nach oben. Frage ist, ob die Umschließung des Kettenblattes ausreicht.
Ich habe noch kein aktuelles Jimbo gesehen. Wir können uns das aber gerne mal zusammen ansehen. Die Stinger ist, was Preis-Leistung angeht, wohl die beste Wahl für's Jimbo.


----------



## Barbie SHG (21. Oktober 2011)

Hab gerade kein Internet .
Habs gerade angebaut.
Musste auch die unterlegscheiben weglassen.
Foto folgt.


----------



## Barbie SHG (24. Oktober 2011)




----------



## -MIK- (24. Oktober 2011)

WEnn Du jetzt noch her gest und einen Bogen am Haltearm der Rolle weg nimmst, kannst Du die ganze KeFü noch etwas im Uhrzeigersinn drehen und hast eine bessere Umschlingung.


----------



## Barbie SHG (24. Oktober 2011)

Will erst noch ne Probefahrt machen.
(Bin z.Zt. leider erkältet)
Danach entscheide ich, ob ich noch mehr wegnehmen muss.


----------



## sab (25. Oktober 2011)

Wollte mich nochmal kurz zurück melden, danke für die hilfe, habe mir jetzt die Wellgo Pedale gekauft... aber auf mein Fahrrad muss ich noch warten... das ist so deprimierend


----------



## BSChris (27. Oktober 2011)

Zwecks KeFü für den Onkel.
Habe ja vorne die X9 Kurbel mit 44 Zähne. Sehe aber irgendwie immer nur
das die KeFüs für bis zu 40 Zähne kompatibel sind. Hat wer noch ne andere
KeFü außer die Bionicon??

Gruß
Ich


----------



## Koerk (27. Oktober 2011)

G-Junkies Dreist,
Heim 3Guide (heißt das Teil glaube ich)

oder machs wie ich und nimm ein Kettenblatt weg.


----------



## piilu (28. Oktober 2011)

Dreht sich bei euch die Rolle der Kettenführung? Hab nämlich das problem, dass sich die Rolle nicht mehr dreht wenn ich die Achse fest ziehe. Wenn ich die nen bisschen locker lasse verliere ich die Rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikulus (5. November 2011)

Hallo Jimbo Gemeinde
heute ist meines, es ist ein 8er, gekommen. Das erste Einrillen im Hof ist schmal positiv, die Optik hält auch was sie verspricht. bin soweit sehr angetan.
Ersta Frage hab ich zum set up des Dämpfers, musste 250PSi (ca 14 bar ) rein tun um ca 30% SAG zu habenm das bei 70kg. Was sind denn eure Erfahrungen, hoffe mit dem Dämpfer ist alles ok
Gruß
Bikulus


----------



## GeorgeP (5. November 2011)

bikulus schrieb:


> Hallo Jimbo Gemeinde
> heute ist meines, es ist ein 8er, gekommen. Das erste Einrillen im Hof ist schmal positiv, die Optik hält auch was sie verspricht. bin soweit sehr angetan.
> Ersta Frage hab ich zum set up des Dämpfers, musste 250PSi (ca 14 bar ) rein tun um ca 30% SAG zu habenm das bei 70kg. Was sind denn eure Erfahrungen, hoffe mit dem Dämpfer ist alles ok
> Gruß
> Bikulus


 

Schau mal hier das könnte dir schon mal weiterhelfen 

Cheers
George


----------



## killuex (21. November 2011)

Hey Leute ,

hab mal ein Jimbo zusammengestellt und wollte hören was ihr davon haltet.

http://www.roseversand.de/mybike/detail_bike/id:80783

ist dem jimbo 4 sehr ähnlich. Weiß jetzt aber nicht ob ein modifiziertes jimbo 2 oder das standart jimbo 4 besser ist .


----------



## BSChris (21. November 2011)

killuex schrieb:


> Hey Leute ,
> 
> hab mal ein Jimbo zusammengestellt und wollte hören was ihr davon haltet.
> 
> ...



Ist nen Klasse Bike. Aber warum nimmst du nicht noch gleich das X0 Schaltwerk dazu?


----------



## killuex (21. November 2011)

ist die Lyrik ok ? oder lohnt sich das jimbo mit der fox gabel ?


----------



## Koerk (21. November 2011)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere wÃ¤re das X0 Schaltwerk ein Aufpreis von 148â¬ oder so.
Willst du das Jimbo auf 3x10 fahren? Mir haben Sie nachher 2x10 verbaut (auf Nachfrage), weil ich ja eh umgerÃ¼stet hÃ¤tte.


----------



## bikulus (21. November 2011)

Ich fahr selber ne Lyrik, noch eine 2 step und die geht gut. Kenne jetzt die version nicht die da angeboten ist, würde aber ev nachdenken, ob ich nicht eine zum Absenken wollte
Bikulus


----------



## -MIK- (22. November 2011)

Absenkbare Gabel am Tourenbike ist Pflicht, bei 160mm eine echte Wohltat beim Klettern. Es ist wie immer ne Geldfrage, wenn die Kohle für ein 4er Jimbo reicht, Feuer frei. Ich persönlich mag die Fox Gabeln und Dämpfer lieber, als Rock Shox.

Ein Kumpel hat von Fox auf Rock Shox umgerüstet und sucht nun wieder nach einer Fox.


----------



## corratec1234 (4. Dezember 2011)

guten morgen,
vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen?
nen kumpel von mir hat sich ein uncle jimbo bestellt, er hätte gerne die cb iodine 3 auf dem bike nur leider kann man diese nicht montieren, da hinten keine steckachse sondern ein schnellspanner montiert wird. 

gibt es eine möglichkeit am jimbo hinten per adapter auf schnellspanner zu wechseln?
an meinem granite chief habe ich solche adapter!
rose selbst sagt, es würde da keine möglichkeit geben. warum verkauft man dann sowas?

gruß mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (4. Dezember 2011)

Du kannst an Deinem Granite Chief die Ausfallenden wechseln?
Was Rose sagt ist richtig. Um ein Laufrad mit Schnellspanner fahren zu können, müßtest Du die Ausfallenden wechseln. Beim Steckachssystem sind diese nicht nach unten offen, sondern komplett geschlossen.



> warum verkauft man dann sowas?


Weil es wesentlich stabiler ist als Schnellspanner.


----------



## Koerk (4. Dezember 2011)

Hat dein Kollege sich mal über die Iodines informiert?
Ich bin auch Fan von der Optik und dann hat mir - ich glaube Mik war es - gesagt ich soll mir da mal ein paar Threads zu durchgucken. Seit ich das gemacht habe ist das Kapitel Systemlaufrad (so nennen die Dinger sich wenn ich mich richtig erinnere ^^) geschlossen.
Die Crankbrothers müssen z.B. wohl eingeschickt werden wenn da mal was dran ist usw usf


----------



## corratec1234 (4. Dezember 2011)

@herkulars,
ja ich habe solche hülsen die in die löcher für die steckachse gesteckt werden, die rechte hülse hat dann ein innengewinde, damit habe ich dann hinten die möglichkeit schnellspanner statt steckachse zu fahren.
ich muss dazusagen, dass ich erst ein granite chief jahrgang 2009 hatte und ich bei defekt einen 2010er jahrgang bekam. alle teile wurden von meinem 2009er übernommen, so auch die laufräder.

ich habe meinem kumpel gesagt das es systemlaufräder sind und bei defekt, die dinger dann lange nicht zu gebrauchen sind. war ihm egal, die optik ist entscheidend, sagt er. 
naja, ist seine kohle aber seit ca. 3wochen steht das rad nun bei rose, eigentlich ist es fertig, nur bekommen sie hinten nicht die felge in den rahmen. 

gruß mike


----------



## iCoke (15. Dezember 2011)

Ist hier jemand zufällig aus der Gegend Miltenberg/Obernburg/Aschaffenburg? Ich würd mich gerne mal auf ein Uncle Jimbo setzen.
Die Anfahrt zur Biketown ist mir leider etwas zu weit .


----------



## Montanez (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich jedenfalls nicht...du kÃ¶nntest dir aber bei Rose ein Jimbo fÃ¼r ein WE kommen lassen. Preise und Details findest du auf deren Homepage.
--> http://www.roseversand.de/inhalt/service/rose-testen/rose-bikes-testen
Ist halt nicht ganz umsonst (120â¬)...dafÃ¼r wirds an die TÃ¼r gebracht und auch wieder abgeholt und du kannst es in gewohnter Umgebung auf Herz und Nieren testen. Wenn du also mit dem Gedanken spielst dir eins zuzulegen ist das ne Ãberlegung wert.
Und wenn du dich fÃ¼r den Kauf entscheidest bekommst du den Leihpreis auf den Kaufpreis angerechnet.


----------



## iCoke (16. Dezember 2011)

Montanez schrieb:


> Ich jedenfalls nicht...du könntest dir aber bei Rose ein Jimbo für ein WE kommen lassen. Preise und Details findest du auf deren Homepage.
> --> http://www.roseversand.de/inhalt/service/rose-testen/rose-bikes-testen
> Ist halt nicht ganz umsonst (120)...dafür wirds an die Tür gebracht und auch wieder abgeholt und du kannst es in gewohnter Umgebung auf Herz und Nieren testen. Wenn du also mit dem Gedanken spielst dir eins zuzulegen ist das ne Überlegung wert.
> Und wenn du dich für den Kauf entscheidest bekommst du den Leihpreis auf den Kaufpreis angerechnet.



120  ist aber schon auch happig, falls ich dann kein Rose möchte. Das Geld könnte ich auf jeden Fall besser anlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koerk (16. Dezember 2011)

Allerdings kannst du das Bike dann auch ausgiebig auf deinem Hometrail testen.
Falls es dir nicht zusagt ist es natÃ¼rlich schade um die 120â¬ - andernfalls kannst du ein Bike nicht besser testen und gucken ob es zu dir passt.

Ob das fÃ¼r dich in Frage kommt und ob es dir das wert ist, kannst nur du entscheiden.


----------



## Montanez (17. Dezember 2011)

So ist es. Und aus meinen und vielen anderen Erfahrungen hier und auch privat kann ich dir sagen, dass du das Jimbo eh haben wollen wirst wenn du erstmal drauf gesessen hast und dir über das Einsatzgebietes des Rades im klaren bist


----------



## iCoke (17. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht wird es aber auch ein Noton oder ein Spicy. Ich bezweifle nicht, dass das UJ nicht ähnlich gut ist. Habe aber gehört, dass z. B. Das Spicy weniger wippt.


----------



## psycho82 (17. Dezember 2011)

Wuerde auch immere mehrere Raeder probefahren bevor ich mich entscheide. Rose bietet einen klasse Service, aber der Wohlfuelfaktor ist individuell. Bin mit meinem GC und Rose absolut zufrieden, aber auch andere Marken bauen gute Bikes.

Versuch doch mal hier im Rose-Forum ein Thema "Suche Probefahrt Mod. Xx Rahmengroesse xx Raum xx ", die lesen dann sicherlich mehr Leute, als wenn es ein Post hier im Thema ist.

Bei mir hat so eine Suchanzeige in einem anderen Markenforum funktioniert und nun wird der Fuhrpark um ein Alutech Fanes erweitert.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## iCoke (17. Dezember 2011)

Jau, hab jetzt schon an ein paar Stellen gepostet.  Wollte nicht das ganze Forum zupflastern. Ich hab jetzt mal im Lokal Bereich geschrieben.


----------



## zrider (5. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mal eine Frage an die Besitzer eines 2011er Jimbos.
Sieht bei euch die hintere Dämpferaufnahme auch so aus?
Mir kommt das etwas komisch vor, weil zwischen der Buchse und dem  schwarzen Umlenkhebel der Dämpferwippe noch eine Scheibe verbaut wurde,  wie man auf dem Bild erkennen kann. Ist bei euch auch jeweils eine Scheibe auf jeder Seite verbaut oder liegt die Buchse direkt am Umlenkhebel an?


----------



## chaz (5. Januar 2012)

Bei dem Jimbo meiner Lady sieht das auch so aus.


----------



## zrider (5. Januar 2012)

Alles klar, dann bin ich ja beruhigt.


----------



## Montanez (5. Januar 2012)

Bei mir is da keine Scheibe. Vielleicht waren die richtigen Buchsenlängen nicht vorrätig und man hat sich so beholfen? Toleranzabweichungen? Kenne mich mit dem Buchsen- und Lagerkram ehrlich gesagt nicht aus. Eines der wenigen Dinge mit denen ich mich am Rad noch nicht auseinander gesetzt habe...


----------



## -MIK- (5. Januar 2012)

Ansich ganz einfach, gibt nen gewissen Spacersatz zu kaufen, wenn der nicht reicht, kommen Unterlegscheiben dazwischen. Bei meinem 09er sind auch keine dazwischen, bei meinem FRX allerdings Zehntelscheibchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (6. Januar 2012)

...und bei meinem 09er sind welche vorhanden. It's not a bug, it's a feature!


----------



## -MIK- (6. Januar 2012)

LOL? Das ja faszinierend.... Könnte der Grund sein, warum mein Dämpferauge hinten immer so schnell aus schlägt....


----------



## Alex-F (6. Januar 2012)

Hmm muss ich mir heute Abend mal bei meinem ansehen.


----------



## -MIK- (6. Januar 2012)

@RoseBikeTech: Kannst Du uns eine kurze Info geben, ob bei den 09er Jimbos Unterlegscheiben rein gehören und wenn ja welche? Habe aktuell wieder eine ausgeschlagene Dämpferbuchse, nach keinen 400km. Wenn es an den fehlenden U-Scheiben liegt, würde ich das gerne korrigieren.

LG


----------



## GeorgeP (6. Januar 2012)

lest euch mal hier schlau, dann sollten ausgeschlagene buchsen geschichte sein...


----------



## -MIK- (6. Januar 2012)

Naja, die PU Buchsen und das zweite Heavy Duty Kit ist bei TFTuned schon bestellt aber die PU Buchsen sind halt etwas strammer.


----------



## psycho82 (7. Januar 2012)

@MIK
Alle 400km die Daempferbuchse zu tauschen finde ich aber extrem heftig... - d.h. im Sommer also sehr oft und regelmaessig wechseln.... - bin gespannt, ob es worklich an der fehlende Unterlegscheibe liegt...

Gruss
Benny


----------



## -MIK- (7. Januar 2012)

Mit den PU Buchsen und dem Heavy Duty Kit hat das aufgehört. Allerdings ist dann das Ganze etwas strammer.


----------



## ROSE Bikes Tech (9. Januar 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> @RoseBikeTech: Kannst Du uns eine kurze Info geben, ob bei den 09er Jimbos Unterlegscheiben rein gehören und wenn ja welche? Habe aktuell wieder eine ausgeschlagene Dämpferbuchse, nach keinen 400km. Wenn es an den fehlenden U-Scheiben liegt, würde ich das gerne korrigieren.
> 
> LG


 
Hallo Mik,

es handelt sich dabei um Toleranzabweichungen, bei manchen Rädern sind sie verbaut und bei manchen nicht (bei denen es nicht notwendig war). Also gehören sie beim 09er Jimbo nicht zwingend rein. 

Viele Grüße vom RoseBikesTech


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -MIK- (9. Januar 2012)

Ah super, vielen Dank für die schnelle Info.

LG


----------



## zrider (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hätte nochmal eine Frage.
Mir ist heute aufgefallen, dass wenn ich meine 2011er Fox 36 Talas 160 FIT RLC mit Luft aufpumpe, dann ist sie voll ausgefedert, sprich 160mm  Federweg. Nach mehrmaligen  einfedern federt die Gabel aber nicht mehr ganz aus. Fast 1cm fehlt, es sei denn man hebt das Bike am Lenker hoch, dann federt auch  der letzte Rest aus. Ist das bei euch genauso? Oder liegt es daran, dass  die Gabel noch nicht eingefahren ist? Hab sie gerade einmal 20km bewegt.


----------



## Montanez (29. Januar 2012)

nein das sollte natürlich nicht so sein. sowas passiert wenn zu viel druck in der negativluftkammer ist. da man die aber nicht getrennt befüllen kann sollte das eigentlich nicht vorkommen können. hast du denn den erforderlichen mindestdruck in der gabel?


----------



## zrider (29. Januar 2012)

Ja, ob 50psi oder 80psi, macht keinen Unterschied, es fehlt immer ca. 1cm.


----------



## psycho82 (29. Januar 2012)

@ zrider

wende dich mal an Rose, dies sollte und darf so nicht sein!
Vermutlich arbeitet einer der vielen Dichtungen in der Talas nicht vernünftig, d.h. die Gabel muss wohl oder übel zu Toxo oder einem anderen Foxpartner - ärgerlich, kommt aber bei allen Herstellern mal vor.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Xtrashocker (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen

Nach langer Zeit auf dem Hardtail ( Red Bull Stiffee Three) solls bei mir nun auch ein Fully werden. Jedoch bin ich gerade am abwägen ob es das 2er oder 4er werden soll.
Finanziell habe ich mir eigentlich bei 2200 die Grenze gesetzt. Für wirklich lohnenswerte Verbesserungen wäre ich aber auch bereit den einen oder anderen Euro mehr zu investieren.

der Hauptunterschied sind zum 4er ja "nur" Federgabel, Laufräder, Bremsen.
Auf die Formula Bremsen bin ich nicht so scharf, da man ebenso wie von der Avid hört, dass so einige Geräuschprobleme damit haben.
Gerechtfertigt dies den Aufpreis von 350?
Ich hatte im die Idee, das 2er zu nehmen und hier für 59 aufpreis die DT E2000 Laufräder zu wählen. (ob und wieviel besser sie sind weiß ich leider nichtmal genau)

Wenn Baumwurzeln auftauchten habe ich am Hardtail oft Probleme gehabt, dass die Kette abgesprungen ist, oder zumindest aufs kleinere Kettenblatt. Darauf habe ich überhaupt keine Lust mehr. Wird der gefederte Hinterbau deutlich etwas bringen oder sollte man wirklich eine Kettenführung nehmen und auf 2-Fach umrüsten?
Das Anwendungsgebiet ist Enduro am Deister. 
D.h. 40 min hochkurbeln, auf den Trails 10 min Spass haben.
Aufgefallen war mir, dass ich das kleinste Kettenblatt sogut wie nie Benutzt hatte. 44-31-21/11-34 ist am Hardtail verbaut.

unterm Strich will ich also wissen, ob man eine Fox Talas sich gegenüber der Lyric wirklich lohnt oder wie man das 2er sinnvoll verbessern kann.
Teilweise ists scheinbar ja oft eher Geschmackssache und etwas Glück, wenn man hier so liest...
Insgesamt möchte ich eher ein robusten als superleichten Enduro. Ich werde das Rad mindestens 4 Jahre fahren.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeorgeP (4. Februar 2012)

Spar dir den aufpreis zum 4er, leg noch ein hunni drauf und hol dir ein paar gescheite laufräder, ZTR Flow mit Hope Pro II  zb.
Guckst du hier

Der mehrpreis zu den DT Swiss E2000 kannste dir schenken...

Was die bremse angeht, die Elixir ist wirklich gut. Habe damit keine probleme gehabt. Ist jetzt an meinem Hardtail !

Naja und im letzten bike test war die Lyrik sogar gleich auf mit der Fox !

Naja und eine Kefü sollte schon sein, ich komme gut mit der Bionicon C.Guide V.02 aus. Geht für 2und 3fach gleichermassen gut !


----------



## Montanez (4. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab bislang nicht viel gutes über die 2 Step Lyric gehört. Die Solo Air macht gute Dienste und die Coil Varianten sowiso...aber da würde ich eher zur Talas greifen! Oder halt das 2er nehmen und Anstatt der der Lyric R ne Lyric Lyric RC Solo Air oder Coil.


----------



## Xtrashocker (4. Februar 2012)

Wow, das geht ja richtig schnell hier 

Danke schonmal fÃ¼r die Tipps.
Da mir Rose aber wohl kaum das Rad ohne LaufrÃ¤der liefern wird, behalte ich erstmal die Sunringle und tausche sie sobald Probleme auftauchen.

Dass die Lyric teils echt gut abgeschnitten hat, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, allerdings trifft das wohl auf die Lyric RC2 zu. Rose hat nur die Lyric R. Aber ich kÃ¶nnte bei Nichtgefallen auf Coil umbauen, wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe? Angeblich gebe es fÃ¼r 100â¬ ein UmrÃ¼stkit.

Edit: RS Sagt mir allgemein mehr zu, weil ich keine groÃe Lust haben fÃ¼r einen Service die teile zu verschicken.
MfG


----------



## psycho82 (4. Februar 2012)

Hi,

bin nicht wirklich von der Talas überzeugt und würde die Lyrik generell vorziehen.
Allerdings hat das 2er nur die Lyrik R 2P verbaut, dh. die Lyrik R hat nur eine Zugstufendämpfung. Es ist KEINERLEI  Druckstufendämpfung verbaut. Oberhalb der Zugstufe ist da nur Öl und  Luft.
Allerdings kann man die MiCoDH Druck- und Zugstufeneinheit nachrüsten, was wieder kostet.

Die Talas ist eine RLC d.h. hier kannst du schon einges mehr abstimmen (z.B. Rebound +  Low-speed compression usw.) als an der Lyrik R. 

Mein Tipp wäre bei Rose anzufragen, was ne Lyrik RC, RC2L oder RC2DH an Aufpeis kosten würde.

Wenn es dich nicht stört, dass nur die Zugstufe an der Lyrik R einstellen kannst, dann kannst du auch hier zugreifen - Nachteile wirst du merken, wenn du extrem steile technische Stücke fahren willst bzw. höhere Drops machen möchtest. Könntest sie auch erstmal fahren und im nachhinein umrüsten (siehe oben)

Zum Radsatz hat George schon was geschrieben, nichts geht über einen vernünftig aufgebauten LRS. Wenn du auch öfters in den Park willst, dann würde ich die ZTR Flow jedoch gegen eine Alex Supra D tauschen.
Für Touren hättest du mit dem ZTR Flow und den Hope Naben einen Top LRS.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## psycho82 (4. Februar 2012)

Xtrashocker schrieb:


> Wow, das geht ja richtig schnell hier
> 
> 
> Dass die Lyric teils echt gut abgeschnitten hat, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, allerdings trifft das wohl auf die Lyric RC2 zu. Rose hat nur die Lyric R. Aber ich könnte bei Nichtgefallen auf Coil umbauen, wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe? Angeblich gebe es für 100 ein Umrüstkit.
> ...



Mit Coil fährst du natürlich noch besser als mit einer Air-Gabel! - Diese Umrüstung hatte ich gerade nicht aufgeführt!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Xtrashocker (4. Februar 2012)

Tja, meine alte Federgabel (Dirtjumper 3) konnte man nur durch Druck einstellen. Mehr gab es da nicht, außer noch das Öl zu wechseln. Ich werde sicher erstmal eine Zeit brauchen um zu mir meine Bedürfnisse zu "erfahren".
Von daher kann ich nichtmal genau sagen, ob ich die fehlenden Einstellungen vermissen würde.
Aber ich würde sagen, wenn die nicht allzuviel Aufpreis haben wollen, werde ich eine der genannten Gabel wählen. ( welche denn am Ehesten?)
Ich glaube die ca 200g mehrgewicht für die Rock Shox Lyrik RC2L Coil U-Turn wären doch eine gute Wahl?
(Technische, steile, verblockte Stellen kommen schon mal gelegentlich vor, aber selten)

Das mit dem Laufradsatz werde ich mir zu Herzen nehmen, aber da die Sunringle schonmal verbaut sind und ich keine 3m Drops springe werden erstmal die aktuellen Laufräder durchgezeizt


----------



## Montanez (4. Februar 2012)

Gerade wenn du vor hast auf Coil zu wechseln halte ich die Druckstufendämpfung für extrem wichtig, da du ne Coil Gabel ja nur über die Federhärte grob an dein Gewicht anpassen kannst. Das wird im seltensten Falle so exakt passen wie bei der Luftgabel. Ich würde es da bevorzugen die Gabel etwas weicher, dafür mit mehr Druckstufe zu fahren. Wenn dir die Möglichkeit aber fehlt fehlt halt gegebenenfalls was


----------



## psycho82 (4. Februar 2012)

Die RC2L Coil ist eine top Gabel!
Mit dem LRS wuerde ich es auch genauso machen.


----------



## Xtrashocker (4. Februar 2012)

Danke vielmals für eure Hilfe 

Ich denke in ein paar Wochen gibts einen weiteren Onkel-Besitzer 

MfG


----------



## Montanez (4. Februar 2012)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Die RC2L Coil ist eine top Gabel!



Definitiv! Hätte ich die Wahl gehabt hätte ich damals auch die genommen. Aber ich wollte fahren, nicht verkaufen, kaufen, warten umbauen  Und jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Talas. Man muss ihr nur ein paar hundert Kilometer zum Einfahren gönnen und die paar Tropfen Öl da drin durch Motoröl ersetzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (4. Februar 2012)

Hab meine Talas seit September nun ca. 1600 km gefahren und kann mich immer nicht so richtig mit ihr anfreunden - aber ist schoen, dass du mit deiner zufrieden bist.

Wenn Gabeln oder andere Teile nicht im Onlinekonfigurator sind, dann in Bocholt anrufen oder besser vorbeifahren - dort ist  fast alles moeglich und es geht wesentlich mehr als im Internet.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## Xtrashocker (4. Februar 2012)

Ich hoffe die haben noch andere Lyrik Gabel, als nur die "R" Ausführung.. im Onlineshop sind keine anderen Lyrik Varianten gelistet.
Aber ich werde mal mein Glück versuchen...

Wenn ich keine andere Lyrik bekommen sollte würdet ihr sofort wechseln, oder bis Herbst fahren und auf ein gutes Angebot hoffen?

Ich nehme an, wenn mir davon angeraten wird, will kaum einer so etwas gebraucht kaufen....


----------



## psycho82 (4. Februar 2012)

Frag erstmal bei Rose an, denke sie werden dir deinen Wunsch erfuellen koennen. Sende dir morgen per PN mal die Kontaktdaten eines sehr kompetenten Ansprechpartners in der Biketown - dort geht wesentlich mehr an Konfiguration als im Netz. Einfach anfragen was moeglich ist.

Falls es nicht moeglich sein sollte kannst du dir immer noch Gedanken machen, was du machst.


----------



## psycho82 (5. Februar 2012)

@Xtrashocker

PN an dich ist raus!

Gruss
Benny


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (27. Februar 2012)

Was kostet es denn, eine MiCo Druckstufendämpfung bei einer Lyrik R nachzurüsten??

Bezugsquellen?

Gruß

Wurzel


----------



## herkulars (27. Februar 2012)

11.4015.416.020 Druckstufe 89,90â¬
11.4015.415.020 Zugstufe 123,90â¬

Preise sind von hibike (auf der Seite nach den Nummern suchen). Die Teile sollte ausserdem jeder RS-HÃ¤ndler vor Ort anhand der Nummern bestellen kÃ¶nnen.
Du musst leider Zug- und Druckstufe austauschen. Ich dachte auch erst man kann einfach oben die andere Kartusche einsetzen und gib ihm. Das funktioniert aber leider nicht.


----------



## zrider (27. Februar 2012)

Stimmt es eigentlich, dass das Jimbo hinten 167mm Federweg hat und nicht nur 160mm?
Hier der Thread dazu http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=424655


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (27. Februar 2012)

Oha, wenn auch noch die Zugstufe ausgetauscht werden muss, wird die Sache wieder recht uninteressant. 
Schade.

89,- wär noch ok gewesen.


----------



## chris2305 (28. Februar 2012)

herkulars schrieb:


> 11.4015.416.020 Druckstufe 89,90
> 11.4015.415.020 Zugstufe 123,90
> 
> Preise sind von hibike (auf der Seite nach den Nummern suchen). Die Teile sollte ausserdem jeder RS-Händler vor Ort anhand der Nummern bestellen können.
> Du musst leider Zug- und Druckstufe austauschen. Ich dachte auch erst man kann einfach oben die andere Kartusche einsetzen und gib ihm. Das funktioniert aber leider nicht.



MOin, wollte jetzt auch die Mico Downhill Kartusche  nachrüsten. Dann muss man die Druckstufe auch noch kaufen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (28. Februar 2012)

Hier gibt's die Diskussion dazu.
MiCo DH geht danach definitiv nur, wenn Zug- und Druckstufe getauscht werden.


----------



## chris2305 (28. Februar 2012)

Na dann wohl lieber nicht, Mal gucken was mein Experte dazu schreibt. Der baut ja die Dinger um, also wird er wissen was er tut...

btw. Lars, immernoch zufrieden mit dem Dämpfer?


----------



## herkulars (28. Februar 2012)

> mein Experte


 Dr. Phil?

Dämpfer ist ok. Ich meine einen Unterschied zum RP23 zu spüren, zumindest bergab. Da saugt sich das Hinterrad regelrecht am Boden fest. Kannst ja mal probefahren.


----------



## -MIK- (28. Februar 2012)

herkulars schrieb:


> Da saugt sich das Hinterrad regelrecht am Boden fest. Kannst ja mal probefahren.



Kann ich so bestätigen.


----------



## chris2305 (28. Februar 2012)

herkulars schrieb:


> Dr. Phil?
> 
> Dämpfer ist ok. Ich meine einen Unterschied zum RP23 zu spüren, zumindest bergab. Da saugt sich das Hinterrad regelrecht am Boden fest. Kannst ja mal probefahren.


Nicht unser Phil!! Kann der Buchsen wechseln???
Nickname weiß ich nicht..., wird jetzt erstmal so probiert....mal gucken wie die Gabel so funktioniert.

Dämpfer bleibt erstmal, obwohl 270 für ein DHX 5.0 interressant sind. Bin ja zufrieden und solange man nicht weiß wie viel es besser wird.....

Probefahren klappt ja vielleicht mal, wenn ich mal wieder aufs Bike komme


----------



## herkulars (9. März 2012)

Das hier erscheint mir recht interessant. Mir ginge es dabei weniger um die Tretlagerhöhe als vielmehr um den Lenkwinkel. Kann jemand mit Ahnung sagen, inwiefern sich soetwas auf die tourentauglichkeit auswirken kann? Oder macht das eh kaum Unterschiede und ist nur am Bigbike interessant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montanez (9. März 2012)

das merkt man schon! such mal in den news, die wurden mal vorgestellt!


----------



## herkulars (10. März 2012)

Ah danke! Hmm, wenn ich die 40â¬ mal Ã¼ber habe werd ich das wohl mal testen.


----------



## Montanez (10. März 2012)

Für alle anderen die Interesse haben: Hier der Artikel den ich meinte:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/07/29/burgtec-titan-offset-shock-hardware/

Tourentauglichkeit beeinflusst das nicht, 1° Lenkwinkelunterschied spürt man meiner Meinung nach aber.
Bin eigentlich ziemlich zufrieden mit der Geometrie des Jimbos, laut aktueller Freeride ist der Lenkwinkel ja ohnehin ein Grad flacher als angegeben.
Wenns aber mal jemand probiert würde mich das auch interessieren wie das dem Jimbo zu Gesicht steht.
Man muss jedoch drauf achten, dass der HR bei voller Einfederung nich an den Rahmen kommt oder irgendetwas anderes kollidiert.


----------



## Pinstripe (12. März 2012)

Xtrashocker schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die haben noch andere Lyrik Gabel, als nur die "R" Ausführung.. im Onlineshop sind keine anderen Lyrik Varianten gelistet.
> Aber ich werde mal mein Glück versuchen...



Hallo Xtrashocker,
hast du mittlerweile bei Rose mal nachgefragt. Ich interessiere mich auch für einen Onkel und hätte da auch liebend gerne ne Lyrik Solo Air da drin.


----------



## psycho82 (12. März 2012)

Pinstripe schrieb:


> Hallo Xtrashocker,
> hast du mittlerweile bei Rose mal nachgefragt. Ich interessiere mich auch für einen Onkel und hätte da auch liebend gerne ne Lyrik Solo Air da drin.



Per PN weiss ich, dass er seine Wunsch-Lyrik in sein Rose bekommt ggf. auch schon mittlerweile bekommen hat.

Wie oben bereits geschrieben im direkten Kontakt mit Rose kann man weitaus mehr konfigurieren als im Onlinekonfigurator!

Gruss
Benny


----------



## Xtrashocker (19. März 2012)

Korrekt. Es sind problemlos Konfigurationen abweichend vom Konfigurator und auch weit über die Produktpalette des Webshop möglich. In meinem Fall hat es 54 Aufpreis gekostet was ja wirklich fair ist. Gedauert hat es von der bazahlung bis zur Auslieferung ca. 4 Wochen

Heute ist auch das Rad gekommen. Yeah! Das ist im Vergleich zum Hardtail nen Komfortsofa 

Einige Kleinigkeiten habe ich jedoch gefunden die noch nicht so passen.
Da wäre eine merkwürdige Schaltzugführung des Schaltwerkes. Statt ihn nahe unter dem Tretlager zu führen läuft er nach unten einen großem Bogen heraus, ca in dem Radius des 44er Kettenblattes. Die Öse zum Festzurren hinter dem Tretlager wurde nicht benutzt. (ist das bei anderen auch so?)

die Zweite Sache ist dass ich nur einen Sag von 15% hinbekomme. Weicher kann man eine Feder ja nicht stellen, oder habe ich etwas übersehen? Eine Anleitungen für Gabel und Dämpfer liegen leider nicht bei. Jedenfalls keine spezifischen mit Einstellungen und Co.

ansonsten kann ich schonmal sagen: geiles Fahrrad!


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (20. März 2012)

Das mit dem großen Bogen der Zugverlegung ist bei mir auch so. Zum SAG kann ich nix sagen, da ich nen Luftdämpfer/Gabel hab.


----------



## psycho82 (20. März 2012)

Xtrashocker schrieb:


> Korrekt. Es sind problemlos Konfigurationen abweichend vom Konfigurator und auch weit über die Produktpalette des Webshop möglich. In meinem Fall hat es 54 Aufpreis gekostet was ja wirklich fair ist. Gedauert hat es von der bazahlung bis zur Auslieferung ca. 4 Wochen
> 
> Heute ist auch das Rad gekommen. Yeah! Das ist im Vergleich zum Hardtail nen Komfortsofa
> 
> ...



Erstmal herzlichen Glueckwunsch zum neuen Bike!
Wenn du nur 15% hast, dann ist die verbaute Feder zu hart!
Gib mal in google "Feder Lyrik" ein, die Federn werden mit Gewichtsempfehlung verkauft - Kostenpunkt ca 35 aufwaerts.

Gruss


----------



## hib (20. März 2012)

Wenn du den Bogen von den Zügen unter dem innenlager zu kleine machst kann es sein das beim einfedern dir die züge kaputt gehen aber wie ein 44er kettenblatt sollte er auch nicht aussehen. also ich würde den Dämpfer kurz ausbauen dann den Hinterbau komplett zusammen stauchen und dann gucken wie weit du den zug noch durchziehen kannst. Zum sag kann ich dir nur sagen  probier erst mal die 15% aus und kauf dir dann einen neue. Was wiegst du denn wenn ich mal fragen darf ?


----------



## Xtrashocker (20. März 2012)

Ich habe mal ein Bild von den Schaltzügen gemacht.




Ich finde das ist ein wenig zuviel ...

Bei diesem Foto fallen mir auch gerade wieder die Zähne des 44er Blattes auf. Wie man sehen kann sind nicht alle spitz, sondern einige sind scheinbar nachträglich mit elektrischem Werkzeug abgeschliffen worden. Ist das normal? Bisher habe ich so etwas noch nie gesehen.

Zu den 15% Sag: Ich bin mal etwas auf meinem sehr leichten Hometrail gefahren. Bereits da nutze ich ca. 75-80 % vom Gesamtfederweg der Gabel. An der Low- und insbesondere Highspeeddruckstufe habe ich noch nichts verstellt. Vermutlich ist momentan ca. die Mittelstellung gewählt. Beim "trocken" Einfedern (im Stand) habe ich noch keinen nennenswerten Einfluss von Veränderungen der Einstellung festgestellt. Ich habe die Regler wieder auf den Auslieferungszustand zurückgestellt.
Wiegen tue ich 71kg bei 175cm. 
Am Dämpfer habe ich 10,5 bar drauf. damit erreiche ich 25% Sag. Am Dämpfer zeigte der O-Ring ca. 80-85% Federweg an.
Der "Drop" war ca. 1m tief, 2,5-3m weit in leichtes Gefälle bei 20-25 km/h.
Wähle ich eine weichere Feder habe ich etwas Bedenken, dass die Reserven an Federweg noch weiter schwinden würden da mein Gewicht genau zwischen weich und mittel liegt.
Weich = Für 63-72 kg
Mittel = Standard für 70-82 kg

Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass aktuell "mittel" verbaut sein wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hurzelwurzel (21. März 2012)

So extrem wie bei Dir is mein Zug unten nicht verlegt. 
Er hat eher das Bogenmaß/Form der Kettenblätter und liegt knapp unter dem Durchmesser des größten (42er) Kettenblatt.

Bei Deiner Zugführung hätt ich Angst, das bei jeder Baumstammüberfahrt (wo bei mir regelmäßig das große Ketteblatt aufsetzt) der Zug was abbekommt.


----------



## GeorgeP (21. März 2012)

erst mal gratulation zum bike 

Der schaltzug würde ich auch noch etwas enger verlegen, da muss man ja angst haben mit hängen zu bleiben ...

15% SAG erscheint mir zu wenig, du hast noch gute 30mm restfederweg übrig.
Davon solltest du ruhig noch 15-20mm ausnutzen, mit anderen worten die feder ist zu hart. Oder du zu leicht 

Cheers
George


----------



## Montanez (21. März 2012)

mrrronz das rad is so guut!

hab heut beim biken mal für ne zeit mit nem mitfahrer gegen ein torque trailflow getauscht. nicht, dass das ein schlechtes rad wäre, aber ich war froh meins wieder zu haben 
der hinterbau vom torque ist nicht schlecht, aber bei weitem nicht so ein sensibelchen wie der des jimbos. obwohl es weniger federweg bietet als das torque fühlt es sich nach mehr an.

schön zu wissen das richtige gekauft zu haben!

Fazit: Leute kauft mehr Jimbos!


----------



## BayPirate (22. März 2012)

Xtrashocker schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein Bild von den Schaltzügen gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei mir sieht´s ähnlich aus. Allerdings besteht bei mir nicht so die Gefahr, das der Zug an den Zahnkranz kommt. Fahre die Hammerschmidt.


----------



## -MIK- (22. März 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> mit anderen worten die feder ist zu hart. Oder du zu leicht



Seh ich anders, finde die Feder nach Beschreibung genau richtig. Wenn er auf dem leichten Hometrail bereits 3/4 vom Federweg ausnutzt, dann sollte die Feder nicht weicher werden. 

Mach Dich mal schlau in Sachen Fahrwerk einstellen. Ich bevorzuge eh ein etwas strafferes Fahrwerk und das würde ich Dir zum Anfang auch empfehlen. Einfach um sich ran zu testen. 

Bei Deinem Gewicht kannst Du die Highspeed Druckstufe fast ganz offen fahren, dann sollte sich auch der Federweg ausnutzen lassen.

Der Zug gehört um locker 2cm gekürzt.


----------



## GeorgeP (22. März 2012)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Seh ich anders, finde die Feder nach Beschreibung genau richtig. Wenn er auf dem leichten Hometrail bereits 3/4 vom Federweg ausnutzt, dann sollte die Feder nicht weicher werden.


 
also einen SAG von 25% hinten bei einem Enduro ist schon recht "straff" aber nur 15%  vorne ist zu hart !
Wenn ich lese das er drops bis zu einem meter macht bei 25 Km/h und ca. 2,5-3,0 meter weit, und einen restfederweg dann noch von ca.30mm übrig hat, ist die feder für vorne in meinen augen zu hart.
Die gabel müsste dann ja sowas von unsensibel bei wurzeln sein das das vorderrad ja nur so drüberstolpert.

Wenn die gabel etwas eingefahren ist und sich am SAG nichts geändert hat würde ich auf alle fälle die feder tauschen, gibt genügend beiträge zu dem thema !


----------



## Montanez (22. März 2012)

Jetzt mal die wichtigste Frage: Beziehen sich die 15% Sag auf normales sitzen auf dem bike oder stehen in der Grundposition?
Zweiteres wäre nämlich das richtige für ein Enduro wenns es seinem Einsatzgebiet entsprechend bewegt wird. Und selbst da wäre für mich 30% an der Gabel die absolute Obergrenze, lieber weniger.

Fahre die Talas mit nahezu 0% Sag im sitzen, fein ansprechen tut sie trotzdem bei Radelei über Stock und Stein. Und gehts dann bergab sowiso. Und ja, ich nutze meinen Federweg bei jedem Ausritt bis auf ein paar mm Endprogression aus. Die werden dann im Park bei verkackten Landungen noch gebraucht


----------



## -MIK- (22. März 2012)

GeorgeP schrieb:


> Die gabel müsste dann ja sowas von unsensibel bei wurzeln sein das das vorderrad ja nur so drüberstolpert.



Das ist falsch mein Freund, der Sag hat nichts mit der Sensibilität einer Gabel zu tun sondern die Dämpfung, daher mein Tip mit der Druckstufe. 



Montanez schrieb:


> Jetzt mal die wichtigste Frage: Beziehen sich die 15% Sag auf normales sitzen auf dem bike oder stehen in der Grundposition?



Stehen in der Grundposition, zumindest bei abfahrtsorientierten Bikes, wozu ich ein Enduro oder AM zuzähle.

P.S.: Fahre vo/hi 20% Sag und bin sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Montanez (22. März 2012)

Ja das es so sein sollte is mir klar, hab ich ja auch geschrieben. Aber ob der Kollege auch so gemessen hat wollte ich wissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hurzelwurzel (23. März 2012)

Hab hinten 30% SAG.
Bei ca. 1 Meter hohen und 2 Meter weiten Sprüngen (nicht Flat) bleiben bei mir 2 mm Restfederweg am Dämpfer. Passt mir ganz gut. Und so nutze ich wenigstens die kompletten 167mm (fast) aus.

Vorne hab ich ca. 27%. Aber es bleiben ca 15mm Restweg. Da werd ich wohl noch Luft ablassen.


----------



## Xtrashocker (23. März 2012)

so ich melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort...

Der Einsatzbereich ist bei mir  Enduro bis leichtem Freeride

Ermittelt habe ich den Sag in der sitzenden Position in neutraler Körperhaltung.
Wenn ich ehrlich bin, wüsste ich auch nicht exakt was die Grundstellung im stehen wäre. Im Normalfall lehne ich mich leicht zurück wenn ich bergab fahre.
Ich vermute die Grundstellung wäre wenn man in der Ebene "bequem" auf dem Rad steht? Ohne besondere Gewichtsverlagerung?

Ich werde definitiv die Feder erst mal so ausprobieren, (auf den Deister Trails)da mir etwas Reserve doch sinnvoll erscheint. Mittlerweile habe ich den oben genannten Drop auch mal nicht so sauber gelandet und hatte dadurch nur noch 5-10mm Restfederweg(Dämpfer eher 5mm). Die Hi-Speed-Druckstufe steht bereits auf Hard.
Ich habe zwar keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten aber Baumwurzeln und Co spüre ich kaum. Sie schluckt schnelle wie auch langsame Stöße für mich zufriedenstellend weg. Mein einziger "Vergleich" ist mein Hardtail mit '04er Dirtjumper 3. Von daher bin ich von der Leistungsfähigkeit jetzt schon total beeindruckt.
Ich habe aber schon im Hinterkopf, dass ich wohl die Feder eine Nummer weicher ordern werde, einfach weil man ja das Optimum herausholen möchte! 
Aktuell merke ich wenn ich ehrlich bin keine Veränderungen am Dämpfungsverhalten wenn ich die Druckstufen verändere.(das habe ich im Forum schon öfter über die Coil Lyrik gelesen) Eventuell muss ich dann etwas mit dem Ölstand und Viskosität experimentieren.


----------



## Montanez (23. März 2012)

Ja die Grundstellung ist stehend zentral über dem bike, Hüfte überm Tretlager, Ellebogen leicht nach außen gebeugt...zentral überm bike halt 

Steig mal vorsichtig aufs Rad (an ner Wand am besten) und richte dich dann vorsichtig auf und versuch dann seitlich wieder abzusteigem ohne die Federelemente weiter zu belasten und miss dann den Sag.
Wenn du im sitzen schon 15% hast ist die Feder allemal weich genug.


----------



## herkulars (23. März 2012)

> Deister Trails



Allerbestes Testgebiet!! In meiner Lyrik steckt übrigens eine weiche Feder bei 78kg Fahrergewicht. Passt mir optimal. Fahr trotzdem erstmal die Feder und in nem halben Jahr oder so kannst Du immernoch die Feder tauschen. Wenn Du zuvor nur Hardtail gefahren bist ändert sich Dein Fahrstil eh noch ein bißchen.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal im Deister!


----------



## herkulars (24. März 2012)

Na, das war ja ein lustiger Zufall heute, Xtrashocker. Hoffe Du bist noch gut zurück gekommen. Deine Heimreise war ja doch etwas weiter als meine.


----------



## Xtrashocker (26. März 2012)

ja, wirklich ein genialer Zufall

Zurückgekommen bin ich gut, bis auf dass ich einen Anschlusszug verpasst habe. Die habe ich denn mit einem leckerem Eis überbrückt. Also alles guddi 
23:00 Uhr war ich denn zuhause.

Danke fürs mitnehmen! Ich melde mich, wenn ich wieder da bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flitschbirne (3. April 2012)

Moin moin.

Kurze Frage. Hat das Rohr für die Sattelstütze beim 2012er Uncle Jimbo immer noch einen 31,6mm Durchmesser? Beim Beef Cake zufällig auch?


----------



## 230691 (4. April 2012)

Ich schließe mich mit einer weiteren Frage an,
Lyrik R: Ich fahre momentan eine SR Suntour Epicon und stehe halt kurz davor mir das 2er Uncle Jimbo zu kaufen.
Werde ich die ersten Wochen/Monate wohl mit der einfachen Lyrik glücklich?

Xtrashocker hat es ja geschafft für einen geringen aufpreis auf U-Turn mit MiCo zu wechseln.

Mir hat man gesagt das es NUR die Lyrik R und Fox Talas gibt...
Versteh ich zwar nicht so ganz aber ist jetzt ne bittere Pille - hab ich mich doch so sehr auf eine Coil Gabel gefreut.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (5. April 2012)

Hi Dennis.

Ich fahr seit 2 Monaten den 2er Onkel mit der Lyrik R DPA (Luft). 
Ich denke Du wirst die erste Zeit damit auf jeden Fall zufrieden sein. Ich bretter damit recht ruppige Sachen. Auch Sprünge aus 1,5 Meter dämpft sie sauber weg. Und hat noch genügend Reserven bei verplanten Sprüngen .  

Später kannst Du ja immer noch auf DH2 Druck/Zugstufe wechseln. Allerdings wäre es wahrscheinlich besser, Rose würde diese Dir gleich verbauen. 
Kostet sonst nachträglich so knapp 200,- Eus.

Mir ist es das noch nicht wert. Das einzige was mir auffällt, dass sie bei technisch schwierigen, langsamen Passagen bei gleichzeitigem Bremseinsatz recht weit eintaucht. 
Da könntest Du mit der DH2 Druckstufe im Lowspeed vielleicht dagegen steuern. 
Soll aber auch nicht sooo viel bringen, wie ich in einem anderen Thread gelesen hab.

Also: Wenn Du gleich Geld übrig hast und nicht selber schrauben willst, versuch nochmal den Umbau bei Rose zu bekommen. Sag halt einfach, dass dies auch mit eine Kaufentscheidung beeinflusst.

Wenn Du Bock auf selber schrauben hast, fahr erst mal die Standard R und mach den Umbau nach Bedarf selbst.

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## 230691 (5. April 2012)

Hi Jürgen, 
danke für deine Antwort - denke auch, dass es es einfach mal probieren sollte.

Da ich mich nun damit abgefunden habe muss es aber etwas anderes geben was mir das Leben schwer macht.

Habe noch einmal kurz mit Rose telefoniert weil ich mir mit der Rahmengröße unsicher bin.
Empfohlen wird mir S... blöd nur, dass es dieses Jahr nicht mehr lieferbar ist.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9374665&postcount=37

Könntet ihr eventuell da mal schauen?

Habe das Foto auch an ein Rose Mitarbeiter gesendet damit er mal schauen kann.

Ich bekomme heute echt noch ein Nervenzusammenbruch


----------



## psycho82 (5. April 2012)

@Dennis

Schicke dir heute Abend mal die Kontaktdaten eines sehr kompetenten Ansprechpartners bei Rose per PN. Der Gabeltausch sollte moeglich sein! 
Zwischen der Lyrik R Air und der Lyrik RC2L Coil bzw. RC2DH Coil liegt ein erfahrbarer und auch spuerbarer Perforancegewinn zugunsten der 2 letztgenannten Gabeln!

Ist fuer dich aber wohl nur von Bedeutung, wenn du noch die passende Rahmengroesse bekommst!

Gruss
Benny


----------



## 230691 (5. April 2012)

Ohje... tut mir echt leid falls ich euch hier voll Spame..

Gerade eine E-Mail von Herrn Prangs bekommen
Lyrik RC2L mit U-Turn ist machbar - habe ihm meine Konfiguration geschickt und er möchte mir dann ein Angebot machen.

Rahmengröße:
Auch da wurde kurz hinterher telefoniert.
Bin in Willingen Größe M gefahren und kam damit sehr gut klar.
Das einzige was mir nicht so gut gelang war der Wheely...
Aber ob das ein brauchbares Signal dafür ist das der Rahmen zu groß sei?!

Heute Abend bin ich um 5 Jahre gealtet - das sag ich euch :/


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (5. April 2012)

Bin 1,68 cm mit Schrittlänge 77,7 . Hab ein S genommen. Passt bei mir top.

Du scheinst einen recht langen Oberkörper im Vergleich zu Deiner Beinlänge zu haben.

Für den Rahmengrößenrechner ist allerdings die Schrittlänge weit aus bedeutender. 

Finde es ziemlich schlecht, dass S schon soo früh im Jahr ausverkauft ist!


----------



## psycho82 (5. April 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> Heute Abend bin ich um 5 Jahre gealtet - das sag ich euch :/



Wenn dein Username Rueckschluesse auf dein Alter zulassen sollte, dann kannst du den Alterungprozess von 5 Jahren ja gelassen sehen ;-) ;-) ;-)  

Sollte du keinen passenden Rahmen mehr bekommen, was schade waere, wenn der Onkel dein Wunschbike ist - dann schau dir mal die Alutech Fanes in der V1 Version an! Die Fanes ist fuer mich die eierlegende Wollmilchwildsau, wenn es um EN/FR geht.

Gruss
Benny


----------



## Bordstein (5. April 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> ...Bin in Willingen Größe M gefahren und kam damit sehr gut klar.
> Das einzige was mir nicht so gut gelang war der Wheely...


 
Also, wenn dir das Bike in M doch gepasst hat, dann nimm es doch einfach. Mit dem Uncle Jimbo machst du nichts falsch, es ist doch schon so eher kompakt gehalten. Und wheele auf einem anderen Rad, ich denke das ist einfach eine Umgewöhnungssache. Außerdem hast du doch eine Schritthöhe von 77cm, die 1cm, ziehst dir halt dickere Schuhe an

Auf jedenfall die Lyrik mit MiCo kaufen, besser noch die MiCo Dh. Ich habe ebenfalls den Umbau gemacht und es nicht bereut. Ohne MiCo hat sich die Lyrik wie ein Ami angefühlt, hin und her gewabbelt. Mit der MiCo fühlt sie sich deutlich besser an, man hat mehr feedback vom untergrund und kann mit den zwei Druckstufen das Abtauchen auf Anliegern oder in Kurven unterbinden. 

MfG Timo


----------



## Alex-F (18. April 2012)

Ich mach mal keinen neuen Thread auf, haben ja schon einen fürs Jimbo. 

Frage: was bringt ein längerer Vorbau, und/oder, wie beinflusst die Lenker Höhe das Fahrverhalten?

Derzeit habe ich den kurzen 50mm Vorbau dran, und 2 Spacer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herkulars (18. April 2012)

Längerer Vorbau macht eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn Dein Rahmen für Touren zu kurz ist. Für den Einsatzbereich des Jimbos würde ich schon bei den 50mm bleiben.
Je höher der Lenker, desto bequemer fühlt sich das Bike an. Hast Du mal auf einem Hollandrad gesessen?  Eine tiefe Lenkerposition erzeugt aber mehr Druck auf dem Vorderrad, was Downhill natürlich von Vorteil ist.
Ich bin mit meinem Jimbo bisher mit den vorhandenen Spacern gefahren. Jetzt habe ich zum Test die Spacer einfach über den Vorbau gesteckt, sodass der Lenker jetzt direkt am Steuersatz anliegt. Bisher konnte ich dabei aber keinen Komfortverlust feststellen, sodass ich wohl demnächst den Gabelschaft ensprechend kürzen werde.


----------



## bikulus (18. April 2012)

Hallo,
bedenken sollte man auch, dass ein längerer Vorbau vor allem im steile Gelände eher das Gefühl ergibt über den Lenker zu gehen. Es kommt schon stark auf den Einsatz an
Bikulus


----------



## Alex-F (18. April 2012)

Hmm denke ich werde dann auch mal die Spacer drüber packen.
Das Lenkverhalten vom Bionicon gafällt mir im Vergleich zum Onkle doch irgendwie besser. Ja das Bionicon hat einen 2° flacheren Lenkwinkel, ich hoffe aber dass es auch etwas mit der Lenkerkonfiguration zu tun hat.


----------



## fabi.e (20. April 2012)

Hallo,

wie kann ich herausbekommen, welche Rahmen größe ich tatsächlich habe?
Ich habe nämlich das Gefühl einen M anstatt L rahmen bekommen zu haben.
Habe schon mal oberrohrlänge gemessen, aber weiß nicht genau welche Punkte nun ausschlaggebend sind.


----------



## Montanez (20. April 2012)

Miss ma die tatsächliche Sitzrohrlänge. Sollte 466mm beim M Rahmen und 501mm beim L Rahmen sein. (siehe bild bei Geometrie hier unten http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/rose-uncle-jimbo-1-530867/aid:552820)


----------



## fabi.e (20. April 2012)

Das hab ich schon gemacht... aber irgendwie komme ich weder auf den einee, noch auf den anderen Wert.
Habe Radstand, Steuerrohr und Sitzrohr länge gemessen... irgendwie weiß ich aber nicht die genauen Punkte, von wo ich messen muss.. Ob nur das Rohr, oder inkl. der Rohre, von dem das genannte Rohr abgeht.
Auf der Zeichnung ist das auch irgendwie nicht so gut dargestellt, find ich.

Ob Rose das wohl anhand der Rahmennummer herausfinden kann???


----------



## HtoTher (20. April 2012)

Immer von Mitte des Rohrs bis Mitte des anderen Rohrs.


----------



## fabi.e (20. April 2012)

Moin,

spricht für sich oder? Das sind fast genau 590 mm. Aber nie im Leben 609 (L) !
Also müsste es ein M rahmen sein ! Werde so schnell es geht zu Rose hindüsen...

Bitte nicht an der Unordnung stören lassen


----------



## Alex-F (20. April 2012)

Hmm sieht tatsächlich so aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabi.e (21. April 2012)

Kann mir mal jemand mit einem M oder L Rahmen aus 2012 den  auf dem angehängten Foto markierten Abstand nachmessen und hier posten?

Wäre echt super nett! Anhand der Größe dieses Dreiecks lässt sich die Rahmengröße ganz gut bestimmen!


----------



## HtoTher (21. April 2012)

Bei M ca. 5 cm.


----------



## Montanez (21. April 2012)

Bei L 7 bis zur Schweißnaht und 8 bis in die Ecke!


----------



## 230691 (16. Mai 2012)

Sooo endlich habe ich mein Jimbo empfangen können

Bin gerade dabei alles passend für mich einzustellen.

Leider muss ich schon ein wenig Kritik äußern 









Denke ich muss nichts weiter erläutern...

Ich bin keineswegs sauer oder so, Rose.
Doch die Enttäuschung ist schon da und auch nicht sonderlich klein

Mir wurde versprochen, eine Lyrik U-Turn in schwarz zu besorgen.
Es steht sogar auf den Vertrag den ich unterzeichnet habe UND der RECHNUNG die beilag.
Wieso gab es denn keinerlei Rücksprache mit mir...

Gab es bei euch ähnliche Vorfälle?
Möchte das möglichst schnell und unkompliziert geklärt haben.
Wenn es eine Ersatzgabel gibt bzw. die richtige, kann ich dann verlangen das mir die Gabel zugesendet wird, ich die bei mir zuhause schnell tausche und die falsche im Kartoon wieder an Rose schicke?


----------



## -MIK- (16. Mai 2012)

Wo genau ist die Kritik? Hab jetzt nur verstanden, dass wohl eine falsche Gabel verbaut wurde. 

Würde ich aber eher als Versehen einstufen und mal ganz normal bei Rose anfragen. Wenn Du eine ungekürzte Gabel einbauen kannst, inkl. Einschlagen der Kralle, dann frag halt bei Rose, ob Dir eine Gabel zugesendet wird. Darfst halt das Rad bis dato nicht benutzen, da Du sonst keine unbenutzte Gabel zurück schicken kannst.

Aber das klärst Du alles besser mit Rose direkt, wir können hier nur spekulieren.


----------



## herkulars (16. Mai 2012)

Einfach anrufen, die regeln das recht unkompliziert. Meine Lyrik war gleich nach der ersten Ausfahrt defekt, ich habe mit Rose telefoniert und denen gesagt, dass ich sie selbst ein- und ausbauen kann. Ergo habe ich nur die Gabel hingeschickt und nicht das komplette Bike. Sollte bei Dir auch so gehen. Ob sie Dir vorab eine neue schicken hängt wohl von Deinem Verhandlungsgeschick ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 224116 (16. Mai 2012)

Ich will ja nicht kleinlich sein - kenne mich auch nicht so gut aus - aber auf der Rechnung steht Rock Shox Lyric Federgabel *AUF 1 1/8" Ahead schwarz.*

Das klingt für mich im ersten Moment nicht so, als wäre die ganze Federgabel schwarz.
Ich kann mich aber irren, schätze das geht fast in Richtung Interpretation der deutschen Sprache in Kombination mit englischen Modellbezeichnungen 

Wie MIK schon sagte... einfach bei Rose anfragen....


----------



## -MIK- (16. Mai 2012)

LOL, jetzt check ich das erst, da sind noch Bilder im Post.  Unsere Firewall in der Firma lässt den Download nicht zu, daher hab ich die nicht gesehen...


----------



## 230691 (16. Mai 2012)

Soo 
ein anruf und der super Service hat nachgeforscht und kam zu einem Ergebnis.
Die Gabel, die ich bestellt habe, ist einfach nicht auftreibbar. Sie kommen nicht dran und haben daher eine vergleichbare eingebaut.
Wieso, weshalb, warum weiß ich nicht.
Schön ist jedoch, dass die MiCo mit Floadgate drin steckt. 
Somit ist der Aufpreis also nicht umsonst^^

-MIK-: Hast recht, richtige Kritik war nicht erkennbar... finde es nur sehr schade das ich nicht informiert wurde das eine andere eingebaut wird.
Eine kurze Mail hätte nicht weh getan.

Habe jetzt monate lang gespart und verzichte auf 1 Woche Urlaub mit den Jungs nur damit ich mir endlich ein Enduro kaufen konnte.
Da will man dann schon das alles perfekt ist.

Ärgerlich ist das weiß jedoch und bleibt es auch.
Wollte die Aufkleber von den Felgen abmachen und mir so eine Black-Beauty aufbauen
Naben rot elox, ´Bionicon c.guide v.02 in rot, Sattelklemme und Griffe ebenfalls rot.
Hätte einen schönen Kontrast mMn gegeben


----------



## Pinstripe (16. Mai 2012)

So, da bin ich doch mal gespannt. Habe mir auch ne Jimbo mit der Lyrik U-Turn RC2L bestellt. Mir wurde auch versichert, dass ich diese Gabel bekommen würde. Das Rad ist gerade in der Montage. Mal schaun, was dann letztendlich bei mir ankommt.


----------



## -MIK- (16. Mai 2012)

230691 schrieb:


> -MIK-: Hast recht, richtige Kritik war nicht erkennbar... finde es nur sehr schade das ich nicht informiert wurde das eine andere eingebaut wird.
> Eine kurze Mail hätte nicht weh getan.



Gut, das ist in der Tat richtig, eine Info hätte ich erwartet. Allerdings, Rose typisch gibt es die nächst besser Gabel, wenn sie dem Bestellen nich gleich kommen können. 

Wenn Dir die schwarze Gabel wichtig ist, dann lass entweder Deine Standrohre von Khujand umpulvern oder frage bei einem SRAM Vertragshändler nach dem Preis für ein matt schwarzes Ersatzcasting. Wäre halt ein kommendes Winterprojekt.


----------



## Bordstein (16. Mai 2012)

Ich weiÃ nicht, was an der DPA-Lyrik so schlimm sein soll?

Im Vergleich zu meiner alten 2-Step ist das eine Evolution. Ich prÃ¼gel die Gabel fast tÃ¤glich, und die Gabel hÃ¤lt und hÃ¤lt 

Das Ansprechverhalten ist nach einem richtigen Service 1a, im Grunde nehmen sich die angeteste Coil im Laden und die DPA eigentlich nichts. FÃ¼r eine Luftgabel hat sie auch keine durchhÃ¤ngende Mitte, nur am Ende wird sie etwas frÃ¼h progressiv, wobei die Progression Geschmackssache ist. Ich mag es nicht (passt jedoch zum progressiven Hinterbau, was das Fahrwerk harmonisch macht), fÃ¼r Freerider und Garagendroper ist das ein willkommener und effektiver Durchschlagschutz.

Fahr die Gabel einfach erst mal 
Wenn sie dir nicht gefÃ¤llt, dann verkaufe die DPA-Einheit und kauf die die U-Turn-Einheit. Die ist auch nicht wirklich teuer, ich glaub so um die 50â¬, die DPA-Einheit kostet schlappe 150â¬!


----------



## Raphael87 (17. Mai 2012)

seh ich das richtig,dass bei rose die rahmengröße S garnicht mehr verfügbar ist? oder dauert die bestellung dann nur länger?


----------



## hp-fred (10. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand von euch einen Flaschenhalter für das Uncle gefunden oder evtl. selber gebastelt, mit dem man auch eine 0,7l Flasche in den Rahmen (Grösse L) bringt?


----------



## Deleted 224116 (11. Juni 2012)

hp-fred schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch einen Flaschenhalter für das Uncle gefunden oder evtl. selber gebastelt, mit dem man auch eine 0,7l Flasche in den Rahmen (Grösse L) bringt?



Geht das nicht von der Geometrie her gar nicht?

Also selbst im Granite Chief passt in Größe L keine 0,7l Flasche in den Rahmen, weil der Dämpfer im Weg ist.

Dann wirds im Uncle auch net gehen schätze ich


----------



## 230691 (12. Juli 2012)

Halli Hallo,
das IBC hat ja wieder ein schönes Bike getestet.
Beim lesen ist mir dann eins ins Auge gestochen:



> Beim Fahren über wirklich steile Stufen spürte ich dann zu aller Erst doch den Lenkwinkel von 67°. Mit dieser Geometrie kann man es sich nicht erlauben, stumpf und passiv herunter zu brettern und zu hoffen, dass das Vorderrad seinen Weg nimmt. Mit diesem Setup muss im ruppigen Downhill bewusst am Lenker gezogen und gearbeitet werden, damit das Bike kein Opfer der Steilheit wird.
> Das Jimbo hat ja ebenfalls 67°
> Auch ist mir schon öfters die Front bei Sprüngen abgesoffen bzw. ich habe so meine Mühe die Front überhaupt hoch zu bekommen.


 
Da ich nicht so recht Ahnung von Lenkwinkeln und allen anderen 
Winkeln am Bike habe wollte ich mal fragen, ob ich davon tatsächlich so stark beeinflusst werde oder ob es einfach an mir selbst liegt.

Das sehr Frontlastige springen etc. wurde mir ja schon einmal zum Verhängnis. 
Bin schon ein paarmal auf die Nase geflogen

Eine Möglichkeit mit einem einstellbaren Steuersatz wie dem Canecreek Angleset zu arbeiten gibt es beim tapered Steuersatz und Schaft nicht, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montanez (12. Juli 2012)

Also erstmal: Ja das geht auch bei Tapered, irgendwo hier im Rose Forum wurde das mal mit Link diskutiert.

Und jetzt zum Eigentlichen: Der Lenkwinkel hat nichts damit zu tun ob dir die Front bei Sprüngen weg sackt oder du frontlastig landest. Da spielt die Ausbalanciertheit des Rades und deine Position auf dem Rad jedoch eine Rolle. Landest du also frontlastig, geh halt mit dem Gewicht was nach hinten und versuch dein bike in der Luft nah an den Körper zu bringen um es besser kontrollieren und in die Landung drücken zu können.

Mit einem flachem Lenkwinkel überrollt das Rad leichter Hindernisse, ebenso wie wenn die Raderhebungskurve des Hinterbaus zunächst leicht nach hinten ausweicht anstatt eine Kreisbahn zu beschreiben.
Außerdem ist bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten der Geradeauslauf mit einem flachem Winkel besser, spricht das Rad hält ohne dein zutun besser die Spur. Ein Steiler Lenkwinkel ist dafür wendiger. 

Das Jimbo hat laut Freeride test übrigens einen 66° Lenkwinkel, ohne es genau zu wissen würde ich es durch den Vergleich mit anderen Rädern unterschreiben, kommt mir ebenfalls flacher vor als 67° und das steht ihm auch gut.

Alles in allem finde ich die Geo des Jimbos sehr ausgewogen, würde da nichts dran ändern. Ein flacherer Winkel würde mir wie gesagt im Wald oder den Bergen die Wendigkeit nehmen, und es ist ein Enduro - also ein bike für alles. Das geht nicht ohne Kompromisse.


----------



## jojo2 (12. Juli 2012)

montanez ist eigentlich nix hinzuzufügen
außer vielleicht meine praxiserfahrungen

ich fahr mit dem jimbo alles
steile passagen bergab
genauso wie bei uns im mittelgebirge die rampen bergauf

aber 230691 (glückwunsch nachträglich) du hast recht: der lenkwinkel ist vergleichsweise steil - z.b. verglichen mit einem downhillrad
ich bin immer wieder auch andere räder gefahren (giant faith, entourage, operator, big air und so) mit denen muss man tatsächlich nicht so aktiv fahren (kann man aber auch). wenn man zwischendurch downhiller fährt, profitiert man  davon auch für die fahrten mit dem jimbo. was mit dem jmibo erst große überwindung kostet, wird mit so einem downhiller zu einem kinderspiel und später fällt es dann mit dem jimbo auch viel leichter... 
also wechsel mal die räder zwischendurch, es wird dein schaden nicht sein.
zum lenkwinkel: der ist nicht alles, für das handling spielen auch andere dinge eine rolle


----------



## 230691 (18. Juli 2012)

Werde die Tage, wenn es endlich mal trockener wird, ein klein Kicker/ Tabel suchen und bisschen üben.

Der Bunnyhop wird auch noch fällig denn auch der klappt nicht so recht...
Irgendwie habe ich manchmal das Gefühl, ein Jimbo in Größe S wäre besser für mich gewesen :/


----------



## jojo2 (18. Juli 2012)

oh bunnyhop 
jo der lohnt sich zu lernen
dann macht das radfahren doppelt spass!

jimbo größe s
hmm
ich war mal 174 cm groß
ist aber wohl über die jahrzehnte etwas weniger geworden
und ich fahre das jimbo in m
bei mir passt das super 
s wäre mir - bei allerdings langen beinen - zu kurz


----------



## 230691 (18. Juli 2012)

Bisschen gehoppse bekomme ich hin^^ nur größere Baumstämme etc. sind noch ein Problem.

Bin 1,73m bei irgendwas mit 82cm Schrittlänge (ich weiß, irgendwie komisch die Proportionen )
Mit taugt das Jimbo so auch sehr, nur auf verblockten Trails habe ich das Gefühl, es könnte bisschen kleiner sein.
Gerade unsere Örtliche Downhill ist da so ein Fall von besonders ruckelig, verblockt und am unteren ende völlig ohne Flow.

In Willingen auf der Freeride hingegen war das Jimbo eine Wucht. 
Und da hatte ich es erst 2 Wochen 
Habe mich also mittlerweile noch mehr dran gewöhnt. 

Habe bald Urlaub und da soll das Wetter auch besser werden.
Dann gönne ich mir mal ordentlich Zeit fürs Üben und Bikeparks


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (20. Juli 2012)

Soo komisch sind die Proportionen gar nicht 

Ich bin 1,64 cm und hab Schrittlänge 78!! Die Rahmengröße hängt viel mehr von der Schrittlänge als von der Körpergröße ab. 
Geb ich beim Rose-Rechner SL 77 ein, kommt S raus. Bei Sl 78 ist´s schon M.

Denke bei S hättest Du Probleme mit der Länge der Sattelstütze/Rohr bekommen.


----------



## Pusher123 (21. Juli 2012)

Ich fahre bei 1,75 und 78cm sl ein Jimbo in S und bin voll zufrieden. Fahre auch gerne lange Touren damit.


----------



## jojo2 (21. Juli 2012)

na siehste 230691
stell eine frage
und du bekommst viele antworten
manche sind sogar anders als die anderen

belibt dir nix anderes übrig:
fahre zum rosefahrertreffen und tausch dich aus und 
wenn´s geht auch mal die räder


----------



## 230691 (21. Juli 2012)

Ich muss mal gucken ob ich es zum Rosetreffen schaffe.
Das gestaltet sich immer etwas schwieriger so ohne Führerschein

Aber mal davon abgesehen:
Wenn ich jetzt die Möglichkeit hätte eins in Größe S zu fahren und das Fahrtechnische klappt echt um einiges besser, glaube dann würde ich mich RICHTIG ärgern und in den Arsch beisen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo2 (22. Juli 2012)

ach komm 
du liegst schon richtig
wir haben die gleiche statur
und ich bin hier immer 
der geschicksteste
der schnellste
der höchste 
der glücklichste
und der schönste mit meinem jimbo
wart´s ab, das kommt bei dir auch noch


----------

